# Into the Moral Darkness: IC



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2006)

This thread is for the solo game between Nonlethal Force and Velmont:

*Into the Moral Darkness*​
Venial had been sent be the Baron Eiden's royal court to investigate Jairal Oakshod, the half-elf mayor of Devil's Hand - a small suburb of Stalagmite.  He was to impersonate the Aster Rufus Harassha, otherwise known as the Voice of Geoffsonburg.  The mission was rather simple - it was to be a simple impersonation and information gathering event.

The Voice of Geoffsonburg is a minor ambassador serving under King Sigfried of the Nation of Barghost.  The ambassador is typically used for minor things such as trade agreements and minor troop deployment pacts.  As an Aster, Rufu Harassha claimed a name that was a decription of his work.  Being an ambassador he took up the name "Voice" and originally he is from Geoffsonburg in Barghost.

Unfortunately for Venial, the job was botched horribly; although the fault did not belong to Venial.  It was unknown to Venial (and as far as he can tell unknown to Baron Eiden's as well) that the Baron's court had a spy or informant within it that tipped Jairal of Venial's coming.  A trap was laid and nearly succeeded.

Looking in hindsight, the first clue should have been in Jairal's lack of reception upon the arrival as Venial as the ambassador.  Yet this was not out of character for Jairal, either.  Jairal was a low ranking mayor who knew that his power and influence knew significant limits.  Thus, Jairal often made it policy that delegates, ambassadors, and other important figures would be greeted with an invitation to retire to their quarters until Jairal was prepared to greet them.  While it gave Jairal a great feeling of power to force those more powerful to wait on him; it also largely contributed to the fact that Jairal stayed a small town mayor.  Most people with influence were put off by Jairal's pretense and through their great offense ensured that Jairal's name never was mentioned for promotion in power.  As was JAiral's custom, Venial was dismissed to the ambassador's suite to await Jairal's summon.

The second clue should have been in the fact that the butler avoided entering the ambassador's quarters once he had shown Venial the room.  The butler managed to pull the doors open and then humbly bow, awaiting Venial to enter the room without him.  Once Venial entered, the butler offered a quick excuse for being needed in the stables.  Before leaving, from the doorway the butler pointed out the door that leads to the bathroom, the door that leads to the sauna, and the doorway that leads to the study.  Once the butler was able to answer Venial's questions, he skillfully closed the doors to the suite and dismissed himself.

By the third clue, Venial had caught on.  As Venial approached on of the doors in the room, he saw a glimmer of a substance on the door knob.  The substance was slightly more shiney than the brass handle.  The refelction of the light drew his eyes and before he touched the handle he paused.  His skill in alchemical poisons gave him perfect confidence that there was poison upon the handles.

Once Venial stopped short of the door handle, three trained rogues eapt out to corner Vanial.  Greatly outnumbered, Venial knew that escape was the only possible way to survive.  Fighting would likely lead to death; but he had to move quite quickly to keep his escape route from being sealed off.  A couple of defensive parries and appropriately timed feints, glances, motions, and words kept the escape path open.  In a flash he slipped through the door and the chase was on.

The chase only lasted for a few seconds, although from the perspective of those involved it seemed for too long.  Venial was able deftly move down an adjacent hall, turning several times in quick succession to throw them off his trail.  After a few lucky choices he found himself once more back along the hallway in which the ambassador quarters was located.  As he ran down the hall looking for a place to hide, he suddenly found himself lifted off of the ground.

Venial was lifted into the air and brought into a shadowy niche along the wall in one quick motion.  A heavy hand gripped over his mouth tightly, preventing him from making a noise.  The person's other hand wraps around Venial tightly to prevent him from moving.  A few seconds later Venial's pursuit passed by the niche and turned down another hallway.  Their footsteps receeded down the hallway.  

The firm hand released Venial's mouth and he heard a soft voice whiper from behind.  "Whoa, there, little one.  I'll let you go, but I've gotta warn you.  You run down that hallway and you get caught.  Follow me, and I'll get you out safe." 

The voice seems to be feminine, but Venial is unable to twist and turn in the stranger's grasp to see the person that picked him up.  He is able to speak as the hand is removed.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2006)

Venial minds was a quick one, even for an Aster. As he is being lift, his first thought was that he was dead. By the time he could escape that grasp, the other three would have join up. He couldn't count on the same luck he had when he escaped his room, but he quickly feels the grip as firm, but not offensive... the doubt come to his mind. As he heard the voice, he knew he was saved. Why an ally of his aggressor would ask him to follow her. He would only need to hold him a moment, for the other to catch up. Maybe it was a third group who would want him, but at least, it was clear it was alive. Let's escape teh immediate threat before figuring the true intent of that third party.

As the hand is removed from his mouth, he quickly whispers "Don't lose time, lead the way."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2006)

The woman sets Venial down, still in the shadow of the small alcove.  She peeks out into the hallway and whispers.  "Introductions come later.  Quickly, follow!"

As she steps into the relative brightness of the hallway Venial can see that she is a small, thin elf.  In spite of her frame, she does appear a bit stronger than he might expect - as if her line of work keeps her in good shape.  She wordlessly leads Venial back into the ambassador's quarters and quietly closes the door.  She points to the ceiling, which is clearly out of reach for the Aster.  "Get something to boost you up!"

Around the room, Venial can see the typical furnishings of an estate bedroom.  The bed is there, as is several dressers and chests of drawers.  Both of which would likely be too heavy for Venial to move anyway.  There is an oak table and a set of four oak chairs - sized for humans, of course.  A few cheval mirrors stand in corners and a large mirror hangs from the back of one of the double hinged doors that leads to the halway.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2006)

Venial put his hands on the table legs and starts to pull it. He looks at the elf to see what she is doing. _A little help would be appreciated. I don,t have time to loose in designing my room..._ he thinks, but don't ask, thinking that she must have a good reason if she don't want to help. Which one, that wasn't clear yet. He then takes a chair and put it on the table. He climbs on the table, then on the chair and looks at ceiling. He quickly calculate how mcuh feet he still need to be able to climb up. If needed, he plana to cast _Expeditious Retreat_, that will gives him more strength in his leg to recha the ceiling.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2006)

Once Venial begins moving the furniture, the elf nods and goes about the room - completely ransacking it.  She takes great care to avoid the poisoned doors.  As quietly as she can she pulls drawers out of the dressers, turning them over and scattering them about the room.  She crumples the bedsheets and draws a dagger.  She bites her lower lip and draws the dagger across the back of her hand unlil it is obvious that a significant wound develops which will spill a fair amount of blood.  She glances to Venial and if he appears to object or speak motions to be as quiet as possible.  Once a significant amount of blood has dripped from her wound onto the bedsheets she begins to stir them around each other, smearing the blood onto as much of the bedsheets as possible.  By this point, Venial is able to have enough height to reach the ceiling.

The elf springs onto the table and offers her undamaged hand to lift Venial up with her.  She presses onto the ceiling and finds several soft spots.  She lifts up and a narrow stretch of the ceiling lifts out, bringing in light from the room above.

As quietly as possible she speaks, "We must go!"  She offers to help Venial throught he hole, although he is certainly skilled enough to climb the chair and with a bit of effort make it through on his own.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2006)

Venial looks at the mess she is making. He simply nods and grabs the chair to put it on the table. His instinct start to understand what she was doing. _It's sure Jairal will learn that the assassination attempt will have failed, but that will compromise him... or maybe it will be just lead him on a false trail._

Venial climbs on the table, but the elf jump on it and climb before him. He follow her and jump, catching her hand. _No time to be proud._ he thinks, knowing he could have done it alone, but with her help, it would be faster. With the help of teh elf, he pass through the hole. Instinctively, his eyes scan the surrounding, trying to see in which room he was.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2006)

The elf smiles as he accepts her help.  Once he is through, she drops to the floor and moves the table back to the original position as quietly as she can.  She tips over all but one of the chairs to make it look like they were thrown around or used as shields in the fight.  The chair she left standing underneath the hole was just tall enough to allow her to reach the hole.  As she stood on the chair, she reached up and barely was able to suspend herself from the ceiling. With a kick that she knew would make too much noise, she kicked the chair so that it fell several feet from her position.  She now dangled from the ceiling, struggling to pull herself up without the support below her.

Inside the room above, Venial recognizes that he is in a small, private temple.  There is no place for sacrifices here and only four solid wooden benches for use by a 'congregation' line the floor.  An ornately carved wooden altar rises up from a slightly elaveted platform at the end of the room.  There are religious symbols upon the wall behind the altar, but Venial's lack of religious knowledge does not let him identify them.

The hole in the floor lies between the raised platform and the four wooden benches.  The wooden benches are situated so that a center aisle is formed - two on each side.  Green stained glass windows line the right side of the room and a solid oak door rests in the wall opposite the platform and behind the benches.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2006)

Venial take a moment to relax. The small chapel is not a place he feels confortable. He hasn't been a good follower. He seldom pray to Olidarama, her father patron, and to Yondalla, her mother's patron, but he generally live his life outside the religion. So each time he enters a church, he feels like he wasn't respecting the god dedicated to it, but he know that as long as he would repect the sacred ground, the gods would bother him. 

He looks at the elven woman a moment. He feels that he wasn't yet in security, but following blindly wasn't something he liked much. He decide to dare a question. "What we do now? And who are you?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2006)

After the elf struggles to get herself up she replaces the portion of the wooden floor.

"I am Erranielle Thurissan, and I am priestess of this place.  What we do now is wait.  Your room below will be discovered and I will be questioned quickly after that."

She moves to one of the solid benches and carefully lifts off the lid.  With the lid removed, it looks oddly like a coffin.  The inside has been padded for comfort.

"You will need to slip in here until I am done being interrogated.  Once they have finished with me, we can plan your escape to greater detail. For now, though, you must hide.  I know not when they will come."

No sooner does she finish speaking than the crash of wooden doors opening below can be heard.  There are muffled shouts that ring out down the romm and down the hall one level below.  Erranielle gives Venial a look to hurry.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2006)

Venial looks at the small coffin. _Why I don't like that. Between a dagger in the back or sleeping in a coffin, I would chose teh latest anytimes, but still..._ The Aster hear the sounds below. He nods and start to enter the hidden coffin. "You're a priest... what god do you follow?" he asks as he finish to place himself. He block the bench until she answers. He will also asks to see her holy symbol, as most priest have at least a crude one on them. As soon as he see it, he will lay down and wait for her to move teh bench over his head. After that, he will haev plenty of time to figure what she is trying to do. Coincidence rarely happen, and should never be considered, so why she has been helping him, and how she knew that he was followed, bt that's something he will have to wait to learn.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2006)

Eranielle smiles as Venial shows interest in her religion.  "I serve Mouqol.  He is god of negotiations and trade, and the mayor here pays Mouqol significant honor.  It is a shame that the mayor honors Vecna more, but as a front he keeps me in his employ.  Fear not, I do not share much in common with those among the mayor's staff that worship Vecna."

At his request to see the holy symbol she frantically looks to the door.  "You must ask no other favors, I need to prepare so that I am properly caught in the middle of my regular duties."  She lifts her chain out from under her cloak and shows Venial a silver piece with a hole in it through which the chain runs.  "It was the first silver piece I ever earned on the streets and was blessed by the priest who trained me to follow Mouqol and has served me well.  Now please, I must prepare."

[Sblock=OOC]Mouqol can be found in the Complete Divine p. 122.  Portfolio = Trade/Negotiations.  Domains = Knowledge, Pact, Travel, Trickery[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 20, 2006)

Venial lay in the coffin and see the bench close over his head. _I've seen worse... no I havn't. That is the first time I am really in danger. Welcome to the dark side of the hunt. My uncle was right. My preys are more dangerous than animals, they don't want to save there hide, they want to take mine. So, they are followers of Vecna. I must tell that the word of one woman will not be enough of a proof for teh Baron. He might even know it already. I'll need some solid proof if I want to report that. I just hope Erranielle don't want to turn me to someone.... but why would she has taken so much trouble to then send me to my death. No, I can trust her... for now. But stay vigilent, it seems the threat might be more important than I thought._

Venial start to conentrate on the sounds, trying to figure what is happening in the room.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 23, 2006)

From inside the bench, Venial can hear what sounds like pacing around the room in a semi-frantic manner.  The footfalls are light upon the floor, but they show movement all around the room.  Several minutes later Venial can hear a sharp knock on the door and an intrusion upon the small chapel before Eranielle can invite them in.

"You have no right to barge in the worship of Mouqol!  Had you been patient I would have invited you in!"  Eranielle's voice is distinctly irritated by the sudden intrusion.

"You have no right to bar us from your services, priestess."  This new voice has a sound of arrogance, as if the owner of the voice commands great power and knows it.

"You were not barred.  The doors were shut on account of the sudden commotion.  I will not have the worship of Mouqol interrupted by the common troubles of the mayor."

The owner of the other voice laughed and is met by the laughs of several others.  "The worship of Mouqol can be interrupted with a single word to our master, priestess.  I can have you thrown out on your ear!"

Eranielle replies sharply, "Do not assume more power than you can back up, Garang.  I may be minor in the Mayor's house, but my services to Mougol are appreciated.  That can not be denied."  The thump of something coming to rest on the bench above Venial echoes throughout his small chamber.

"Enough of the pleasantries, Eranielle.  There was a disturbance in the room below you.  It appears as through someone was murdered.  Have you heard anything about it?"

"Murdered?  I most certainly have not!  Do not confuse Mouqol with the servants of Vecna, Garang.  Mouqol has no need for blood in the same manner as Vecna.  Perhaps you shoul have tried them first?"

Garang's voice was calm.  "The proximity of your room to the crime mandated I start with you."

Eranielle replied quickly, "And I have already told you that my doors were shut on account of the noise I heard.  Perhaps your crime is the disturbance that interrupted my worship.  But as you can see here, it is indeed worship that has been occupying my time here, not murder!  And if I might add, Mouqol still waits interrupted a second time by your interrogation of a priestess who is innocent of any murder."

Garang's voice had a sharp tone.  "Very well.  I would advise that you not make yourself hard to find when the mayor inquires of this from you."

The doors slam closed and through the floor and bench Venial can feel footsteps retreating down the hall more than hear them.  After a few minutes the top of the bench lifts up and Eranielle smiles worriedly at Venial.  "I assume you heard, then."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 23, 2006)

As he overhears the discussion between Garang and Eranielle, Venial stay focus on the discussion. Naturally, his mind try not only to understand what both tells, but how they tells them, the intonation and emotion of there voice. Who knows when he will need to pretend to be any of them. _She seems to have taken serious risk, already on the edge of losing her position, but what a position when you have convictions? But if Vecna is really implicated, it might be more than simply a position..._

"It was hard to not overhear..." tells Venial as he get out of his coffin. "Who is this Garang? It seems you have a _'good'_ relation with him. And is the worship of Vecna so sommon knowledge that everyone speak of it, or it is more something between you and him?" All the time he speaks, he keeps his voice very low, slightly more than a whisper. After all, she was suppose to be alone.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 23, 2006)

Eranielle smiles at Venial's humor.  "Indeed, I assumed you would have little trouble hearing.  As to the worship of Vecna, Garang is the mayor's steward.  He and his men are followers - as is the mayor - and it is common knowledge among them that I know of what they do.  Many of the mayor's servants are secret worshippers of Vecna.  Because of my place and asociation with Mouqol it is not out of line for me to challenge them openly about it.  In fact, to not do so would seem odd to them.  After all, Mouqol is the patron god of negotiations.  What good would a god of negotiations be if they did not know information not known commonly?  Besides, they thrive on the challenge.  Yet I must be careful where the challenges take place.  To make an accusation publicly where non-worshippers of Vecna are present might bring about their wrath in the middle of the night."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 23, 2006)

Venial strentch a bit. His time in the coffin have been short, but with the adrenaline still in his vein, it just as if he had not enough space, not enough air. He sits down on a bench. "When I saw those three jumping on me, I though that I needed to use all my mind, and a bit of luck to get out of there safely... I never though my luck would be looking like an elf. Thanks."

_Now, I will need to get out of here... I could disguise myself as a servant and leave... or escape during the night, hiding in the shadows... Go hide in a charriot and let him lead me out of here... None is perfect, none is safe. I'll need Eranielle to help me, ro ta least gives me some infromation to make sure I rais emy chance of escape._

After a moment of staying silent, thinking, Venial looks at Eranielle. "I am quite sure you are a good person, but your situation doesn't seem to allow you to do too much things against the mayor. Why have you come to help to the diplomat I am. My death could have put the mayor in dire situation toward my liege."

_I have the feeling she know what I am not, if not who I am._

[SBLOCK=OOC]For now, Venial keeps his role as the Voice toward Eranielle and try to see if she is sincere.

Bluff: +11
Sense Motive: +7[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 23, 2006)

Eranielle nods at his first comment.  "I am an elf, true.  But I've found race to matter little when standing against the designs of Vecna or the simple games played by the mayor.  The lust of power is often blind to the designs of race."

"As for my purpose of being here, I don't recall saying that I was against the mayor.  I am opposed to some of the mayor's business dealings.  When it became known among the mayor's servants that the mayor intended to kill an imposter ambassador to embarass the Baron I figured that was a business arragnement that I could find fault with.  I am assuming you are the imposter - or else a fortunate coincidence has occurred on your behalf."

[Sblock=OOC]Sorry, she already heard Venial was an imposter from the 'gossip' around the mayor's palace.  She doesn't know Venial is the imposter.  However, she is assuming that since she heard about the potential murder of an imposter and Venial was nearly murdered that it was a likely conclusion to draw.[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 23, 2006)

Venial smiles. "I see. You know, this city have an odd concept for secrets. It looks like they run among people like kids in the streets." Venial pause a moment. "I am not an imposter... and even if I was, I would be bound not to tell you." Venial winks at the elf before smiling again. "It seems I just need to go back home, if the mayor doesn't want me here. I have a few ideas hw I can get out of here, but none seems to satisfy me yet... anyway, wathever my choice, I think spending the night in that coffin would just help me. They are searching for me now, but they might think I have escaped later and there search will not be limited to this building. Maybe you had thought of something already?" asks the small Aster.l

[SBLOCk=OOC]Oh, it was my guess too, but just in case.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 23, 2006)

The elf frowns.  "As for designs for you to escape I must confess to know little and have thought ahead even less.  Your safety was my immediate concern.  My safety was my secondary concern.  Seeing as how those have now both been secured for the time being I can move on to other things.  Unfortuantely, since I do not know where you are destined to head towards - or return to - I will be of little aid.  That is assuming, of corse, that you have anywhere to return to as well."

She sighs and adds as an afterthought, "I don't even know if the place you came from is safe.  I don't know where the assassination attempt on your life originated!"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 24, 2006)

"I just arrive and you tell me you knew the assassination attempt for some times. I just see one possibility, someone send news to the mayor, which mean if I go back, I won't be completly safe. There is a mole."

_Who could have been spying on the Baron? I'll have to think about it later, for now, let's concentrate on my escape, I am not safe as long as I stay here, and I endanger Eranielle._

"It's not I don't like your company, but my presence can compromise your safety, so I'll have to leave you soon. But I think it will be better to do this tomorrow, a bit before the diner. Is there any small person or kids that work in the kitchen?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

Erianelle replies, "There are errand boys, of course.  And those employed just in the kitchen.  Most are slave boys, of course.  Do you need a message sent somewhere?"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 24, 2006)

"No, just a disguise, but it would be better for me to have a look at him if I want the disguise to be sharp. I could leave the building without drawing attention if I pretend to be one of these kids. I don't know who is searching me, so I should be as cautious as I can, once outside, I can take another disguise and pretend to be anyone, but I might draw attention if I leave in my present outfit. After that, I need to deliver a message, but I need to deliver it myself. If Jairal learn my coming from someone near my employeer, I cannot trust my message to reach his ears without being intercepted."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

Erianelle nods.  "Perhaps one of the errand boys would be better, then.  Few people think twice about a known errand boy slipping out to the stables.  Once you are to the stables, I think you can get out easily enough into the streets.  Shall I go and call for one in a bit of time?  Before too long I should be seen outside my chambers so that I can be approached and questioned elsewhere."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 24, 2006)

"It seems fine. The most important thing will be for me not to meet that boy, as he will suspect something if he see himself sneaking out." replies Venial.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I got a question, where is my chest? Would it followed me, or would it have stayed in my uncle's home or Baron's castle?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

Erianelle looks confused.  "But how will you take on his likeness so that he could see himeself if you don't ever meet him?"

[Sblock=OOC]I could see it going either way.  Venial could have simply brought a few supplies for this short trip with him and thus left his bigger chest at home.  That is much more convenient, of course - but leaves him without it here.  On the other hand, Venial could have brought it with him as part of the "Ambassador's Luggage."  This would make it available for him to use, but it would add a complication in the story on having to retrieve it from the mayor's servants and/or the ambassador's suite.[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 24, 2006)

"One of the trick I have in my sleeves. I have studied in many domains.... sometimes, I feel like I have studied all my life and done nothing else... thinking of it now, it is not an impression." Venial adds thinking of it "But I think you've already guess the only way I can do it. But I will need to see him. Do you have a suggetsion for me how I can see him without wandering in this building. You could ask him to come maybe."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Ok, let's assume both chest was suppose to be send later, after I've send my first letter to confirm I've been well recieved, and the only stock I had was my backpack, scroll case (which contain all the things I need to maintain a correspondance), and my belt pouch. Now, can we suppose I have my backpack with me? most likely, I would have put it down when I first enter the room, left it behind and take it back when I came back with Eranielle.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Sure, We can assume that Venial has his backpack[/Sblock]

Erianelle replies, "Of course we can bring him here.  If we are doing it here, you'll need to make sure that you are not seen by him or I may be in trouble if he hears that you escaped death."

She continues, "When I go, you should probably go back into the bench to hide.  I would not at all be surprised to learn that Garang brings his men back to search this place when I leave.  The followers of Vecna would like nothing more than to have my prying information out of their way.  They'll come looking for anything that implicates me in your disappearance.  I also do not know what to expect regarding your supposed death.  The mayor would not wish to lose face among those whom had been told of your execution.  Yet, the mayor obviously can't produce a body, either.  We have yet to see how the mayor will handle your - escape."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 24, 2006)

Venial scans the room to see where would be the best place to hide. "I am use to hide, just to make sure that he doesn't have a chance to see me, or at least, doens't have the best angle... but if Garang will most likely come here, I could hide in the coffin and wait for him to have searched the room. As I told, I am in no hurry. With time, the search will go wider and there will be more hole for me to slip through."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

Erianelle replies, "Perhaps then I will arrange for a messenger boy to come here after dinner, then.  I will leave and give Garang time to do a thorough search of this room.  He will not find you hidden in the bench so long as you are quiet.  In truth, he may even only send his henchmen to do it and they'll not be likely to look that hard.  Once he feels like he has gotten in his search on his terms, he'll have to turn his attention elsewhere.  I will return when I am sure the place has been searched."

She stands to leave, waiting for any last minute comments.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 24, 2006)

"Fine, just try to come back before teh boy, not at teh same time, so I can get out of the bench." He moves toward the bench and move it and return in it. He take a look in his pouch, making sure he has his alchemical items near, just in case. Anyway, he had a few good spells too if he needed to neutralize the henchmen. He lay down and await for Eranielle to move back the bench.

_She starts to know much things about me... I hope she is trustable as much as she looks like. But I see no reason for now why someone would have done all that to obtain what?_


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

While Erianelle is gone, the small chapel space is indeed searched.  Only about a half hour after she leaves do the doors burst open.  As far as Venial can tell by the stomping of feet, there are three of them.  They do not speak often enough for Venial to truly be able to tell if one of them is Garang or not.  They spend about 10 minutes looking for secret panels in the walls, then the floor, and even try to move the altar in the front suspecting that the altar may contain some kind of passage underneath.  To their frustration they can find nothing.

They don't appear to spend much time at all rearranging the chapel - as if they are not concerned at all about making the chapel appear as though they were not here.  They close the doors with a heavy thud.

It is some time before Erianelle returns.  She opens the doors much more gently and Venial can hear her gasp at the view before her. Before long Venial can hear the footsteps drawing close to him and the lid of the bench opens.

In the chapel, Venial can tell that almost everything has been moved and stripped off the walls.  Banners need rehung, what might be holy symbols to Venial's untrained eye lay strewn across the floor.  Erianelle looks as though she might cry as she shakes her head.

"Well, no need to ask if they came." Erianelle says with saddness as Venial looks about the discombobulated room.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 24, 2006)

Venial stares a moment at the room. _They have no respect for the gods. 'Respect your enemies as you respect your allies' told my father. I wonder if Mouqol will teach them a lesson for that?_ His eyes ends on Eranielle. _She must have many ordeal by keeping this chapel in a land control by Vecna followers._

Venial starts to place back things as he remembered, not touching the items that might be sacred, leaving that to Eranielle hands. "I think they were three. They didn't speak much, but I didn't recognized any voice. Most likely goons as you've guess. When the kid is suppose to show up?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

Erianelle replies, appreciative of the help, "Not for an hour or two.  The bells will ring for the dinner hour soon - within the hour.  All in the mayor's employ will be fed in the hall.  I will go then, you will be safe here.  If I am able, I can smuggle you out a roll or a few slices of bread.  I specifically asked a boy that I know has a post-dinner duty to attend.  That will give me time to come back here after dinner so you know you will not be alone in the room when he comes."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 24, 2006)

"Perfect." he tells as he continues to help to place back the things. 

As he finish to set up the room as it was, Venial sit down on a bench and look around a moment. _All seems fine._ He turns his attention to Eranielle. "As we have a few more time without being disturb. I have a question for you. Is there anything you need? Items or help. I can't promise anything, but I am in your debt. And once out of here, I'll be able to play with the few influence I have."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 25, 2006)

Erianelle replies, "You've done much already by helping straighten up the chapel.  I have little need for items - and much of what I don't have I can't get anyway without drawing much attention and suspicion as to how it came to my posession.  I might have a favor to run if you should be findinging yourself headed towards the Fenerress and Quehalost Mountains in the next month, though."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 25, 2006)

"I can't assure you I will head that way, or when, but it is a possibility. You can ask now if you desire, or I can try to contact you once I will be sure I will be heading that way." Venial remove his signet ring and show it to Eranielle. "If I have to write to you, that should be the only symbol that should validate I am contacting you."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 25, 2006)

Erianelle takes a look at the ring and nods.  "Very well, then.  I shall wait for your correspondance if it is a possibility.  Will you be headed far away once we figure a way out for you?"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 25, 2006)

"I'll start to leave the region first. I need to be forgotten by some people here. Then, I'll see. I might have something else to do, or I might just keep a low profile. It is hard to tells." answers Venial.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 25, 2006)

"Very good.  Like I said then, I'll await your correspondance if you are able."

The faint ringing of a bell can be heard coming through the green stained glass windows.  "That'll be the evening meal.  You should be safe here until I return.  Can I bring you anything?"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

"Something to eat should be fine, but if it is unusual for you to take food to your chapel, you might just forget it. I start to be hungry, but not enough to risk anything yet." answers Venial.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2006)

Erianelle replies, "It should be no trouble to get you a roll or such."  She slips out the door and closes it tight.

[Sblock=OOC]Assuming you have nothing you want Venial to do until he retrns...

If you do, simple things you can assume he is successful at.  Anything that requires interaction we can do, just ignore the next part of the post and I'll edit it out later.[/Sblock]

An hour later she returns.  She reaches into her pocket and pulls out a roll an a thin slice of roast beef.  "It is a meager meal, but it should suffice."  Of course, the roll and thin slice of meat are sized proper for an elf.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

As Eranielle leaves, Venial inspect the room to find where would be the best place to hide, in case he need to do so in a hurry, or when the kid will enter. Once that is done, he patiently await, taking a quick look by the window, making sure he doesn't show his presence to teh people outside.

Eranielle come back. As she offers the food. "Thanks. For you, it migth be meager, but it is quite fine for me. I eat as much as a human child." He takes it and slowly eat it. "I suppose you'll call the kid soon now?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2006)

The green stain glassed windows are too darklytinted to see much.  Their sole function is to allow a tinted light into the room.  The advantage of the windows, however, is that Venial need not worry at all about revealing his presence to those outside.

As far as hidding places go, there are a few banners that run floor to ceiling that might suffice for a good hiding spot.  They clearly aren't as secure as the bench, but so long as Eranielle can keep the boy away closer to the door they should prove effective.  Venial could also hide behind the altar, but this would give much more chance of discovery.  He would be closer, however, and more likely to pick up on details.

After Venial speaks Eranielle replies, "Yes, I suppose it will be a much more substantial meal for you than for me.  As for the boy, he has been told to come when his duties are done.  I need not summon him.  He will come on his own."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

Venial takes another bite in the meat. "Fine, I'll stay behind the altar when the kid will arrive. I'll have quite a good view to see his appearance up to the little detail that will make it more convincing. Just try to speak to him so he look in that direction, so I'll have a good view of his profile, and he will have harder time to spot me if I show up a bit too much."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2006)

Erianelle nods and says, "That should not be too difficult, so long as you are not spotted.  The boy that I have chosen is not particularily a curious boy or even an inquisitive boy anyway, so he hoefully won't show much interest in looking about the place anyway.  Have you any idea how long I need to keep him here for you to study him?"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

"A minute will be enough, after that, I'll be able to disguise myself and leave this place without being cought, or compromise you." answers Venial. He finish his meals. "Thanks, it was good. Oh, one more thing, just make him tells you something. Just a few words will be neough, so I can hear his voice."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 27, 2006)

"Very well.  I think you should have plenty of opportunity to hear him speak.  After all, the mission that I have for him is legitimate and I'll want to know that he can carry it out."

She looks around at the chapel.  "It isn't much, but for right now I'm happy to be here."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 27, 2006)

"I am not sure I share your feeling... nothing to do against your chapel." Venial replies, half amused by his answer. "What mission do you wnat to gives to your boy?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 27, 2006)

Erianelle replies, "Well, of course you would be on edge.Still, given the situation there is no place I feel more assured of than here."

"As for the message, I am in need of a few herbs from the town herbalist.  My incense supplies are running low and I use the incense in offering up prayers.  I will send the errand boy out to the herbalist with my order and the instructions that I will pick them up tomorrow.  I will request that the order be ready for my pick-up."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 27, 2006)

"Where is that herbalist? And how often do you visit him? Is he a man you can trust? I know I have many questions, but some times, it is better to pass through an intermediary to contact someone." tells Venial "But for that, the intermediry should be someone of trust. I know I might sound like a paranoid, but I think it is something sane after an assassination attempt."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 29, 2006)

Erianelle replies, "I do not think I would call the man a person of reputable trust.  I would say that his loyalty goes to the highest bidder. But I think that is most likely true about most people in the world.  If you pay him the most money, his loyalty will be with you.  There are not many around these parts that I would trust implicitly."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 29, 2006)

_Sad vision of this world, but often too true._ 

"I see." Venial looks at his stock one last time. "Fine, I am ready for the escape plan. Do you have anything else to tells? To warn me about? Maybe you could tell me the best way to reach the stable?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 29, 2006)

"Certainly, we could discuss that.  I would not trust many within the mayor's employ.  I would actually think you should go under the guise of don't speak unless spoken to.  I'd even suggest not making eye contact.  Most of the errand boys here know their place and they realize they are quite low on the scale of hierarchy.  Nobody likes a loose lipped errand boy, after all.  Then again, if you don't treat those who would talk to you with respect they can make life hard for you as well."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 29, 2006)

"Fine, I wasn't thinking to do anything else." answers Venial.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I think there isn't more thing Venial want to know. If you want to move things foward, Venial will hide behind the altar and wait for teh kids to come.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 30, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Great.  Thanks for letting me know[/Sblock]

After another half hour of small talk about the mayor and life in his employ a knock is heard on the door.  Venial sneaks behind the altarand gives a couple of quick looks occasionally.  Erianelle talks to him so that Venial has a profile view much of the time.

"Ah, good that you have come, boy.  The errand I have for you is rather simple."

The boy that enters is slightly taller than Venial, but his hair is about the right color.  His hair is cut short, and he is too young to have any concern over facial hair at this stage in his life.  He wears a simple cloak that appears to be buttoned often.  In fact, it is only half unbottoned as he enters the chapel to Mouqol.  "Yes, madame.  I have spent my duties for the night.  What do you need?"

"You know the herbalist Enclarmond?"

"Yes, madame.  I know Enclarmond.  Is that where you would send me tonight?"

"Yes, Godfrey.  I need you to tell Enclarmond that I have need for a few herbs.  Do not bring them tonight, even if he instructs you to wait.  Tell him that I will be by in the afternoon."

The boy nodded and shuffled nervously.  Erianelle continued, "Do you need me to write them down or can you remember.  There are five of them."

"I can remember, madame.  You can trust me."

Erianelle slips five gold pieces out of her pocket and gives them to the boy.  At that moment, Godfrey shoots a look directly in Venial's direction, alerted by a small noise as Venial shifts his position.  Fortunately, Venial is able to remain securely hidden without discovery.

Erianelle refocused him quickly onto the gold pieces.  "Each of these will remind you of my need.  When you have told him all five, you may be assured that you can keep them all.  Here is what I have need of: Spicy pepper seeds, Brown mushroom stems, Raspberry leaves, Sap from a maple tree, and Misletoe root.  Do I need to repeat myself?"

"No madame.  Here is the list: Spicy pepper seeds, Brown mushroom stems, Raspberry leaves, Sap from a maple tree, and Misletoe root.  Correct?"

"Good, Godfrey.  Go now.  Waste no time so that you may return without spending too much time in the dark outside."

"Yes, madame." He bows slightly and waits for Erianelle to open the door.  Once it has been opened he passes through and Erianelle shuts it softly.  She waits for a few seconds and turns to the altar.  "He has gone."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

Venial stands up and strech his left leg. He shakes it. He was losing the feeling in his foot."Fine, I'll have to take a better position next time. The blood wasn't reaching my foot, so when I change position, he heard me I think, but he doesn't seem to have seen me. I just hope he will forget that sound. I'll wait a few minutes and I'll go. Thanks for all of what you've done. I am in debt, and as I told you, I'll see to pay it back to you someday."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 30, 2006)

Erianelle looks a bit surprised.  "You are leaving now?  I thought you were planning on leaving tomorrow?  Either way, it is no matter.  The quickest way to get to the stables would be to turn right once you leave the chapel.  descend the second set of stairs, that will place you opposite the galley kitchen.  There'll likely be people working in there at this time of night, so don't do anything suspicious.  To your right you'll see an exit out the back of our mayor's mansion here.  If you go out that exit, the stables will be quite visible.  If you wish to make your disguise complete, you may say that I sent you to the stablemaster to ensure he had my horse ready for a trip through town tomorrow.  From there, you are on your own."

[Sblock=OOC]Erianelle's reaction is based off of post 20 if you are curious[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

"Yes, but I changed my mind. After eating that meal, iw ould be able to support another of his meal... just kidding. I want to be sure I do not attract much more attention on you. As I told, that boy heard me, and I think I'll be able to pass through the security. By now, they must already think I've left this place and I am hiding in the city. I don't think they will lower there security in the city by tomorrow. If I was Jairal, I would wait at least a week before lowering my vigilence in the city. I cannot wait that much. If I doesn't get into contact, Jairal accusation would take more weight. As you told, he can't produce my corpse, but some people doesn't know that... yet." answers Venial to Eranielle question.

"Thanks for the direction, it will be perfect, and once in the city, I'll be fine."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 31, 2006)

Erianelle did not speak, but simply took in Venial's words.  There was nothing else that she could add.

[Sblock=OOC]Feel free to have Venial leave if you are ready - or ask more questions if need be.[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2006)

Venial waits about fifteen more minutes. During that time, he takes what he has underhand to make an approximate disguise of the kids, packing his jewel and most of his courtier outfit in his backpack. He try also to take the posture and practice his voice a bit, making sure with Eranielle he was convincing enough, just in case he had to talk. "And now, the final touch." 

His mind returned to the spellbook of his master. That was one of the spell he had stolen. Not very hard, his master had given the proper word to bypass all security of that book, as there was a few spells in the spellbook he had to study. But with the eye of his old master over his shoulder, he couldn't do it in his presence, so he had sneaked during the night. He knew what to touch and what to not touch. He see the sigil and pattern of the spellbook. He had memorized a few spells only in these four years, most of the students of his experience knew a lot more, but he had an edge, his mind was so used to these spells that he didn't needed to carry the spellbook with him. His mind finally found the words that was written in the book. Whispering them in front of Eranielle, an illusion covered him. The Aster, who was looking like the Voice of Geoffsonburg a moment ago, was now looking like a small human errand boy.

"Convincing? That illusion should stands for half an hour, after that, I'll be in the city, and the population will cover my trace. Thank you, and I will not forget my promise. You'll hear about me again." Venial reach for the door. He quickly listen to the circulation, prefering to get out when the corridor will be empty, and then leave the chapel.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 31, 2006)

Erianelle smiles.  "Convincing, yes.  Surprising?  Not for me.  Good luck."

Venial is able to find a time in the hallway when it seems empty - after two false starts.  Both of the false starts went unnoticed, and eventually Venial finds himself at the bottom of the stairway outside the kitchen.  Nobody inside the kitchen seems to care about his presence.  In truth, nobody in the kitchen seems to even notice his presence.

This is not true, however, for the man standing beyond the kitchen.  This is obviously a guard posted at the exit.  He has a ransuer in hand and actually looks as though he knows how to use it.  He gives Venial a mean look - interested to see which direction Venial is heading.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2006)

_The last thing to do, it is to do something unexpected. I have been given the mission to see the stableman for him to prepare a horse and then see the alchemist. Eranielle told me the stable are that way._

Staying in character as much as he can, he continue to his way to teh stable, ignoring the guard. He doesn't look directly at him, nor at anyone else. They are all doing there works, and thus, nothing unusual is happening, he must not fix anyone, or that would be suspect. As long as no one stop him, he will head toward the stable.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 31, 2006)

As Venial heads toward the stable, the guard promptly sticks out the but end of his ranseur in the way of Venial.  Of course, he seems to intentionally wait until Venial would have to collide with it.  The force of the blow is sharp across his arms, but not damaging in any way.

"Where do you think you are going, boy?  It's night out there.  You might get hurt."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2006)

"To the stable. I just have a quick request to carry. I'll be back in a few minutes. And how could I get hurt, it isn't the first time I go around." tells Venial, more looking at the guards weapons and armor than in the eyes and taking an innocent tone, and even a bit ashame, just as he would have been lazy today and would have wait too long to do his request.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 31, 2006)

"Little brat.  Don't get sassy with me!  You could disappear at the pointy end of my ranseur and nobody would even ask where the puny errand boy went off to.  Remember that, runt."

The guard lifts the butt end of his weapon and allows Venial access to the outside.

Beyond the door, Venial can see the stables about 30 feet away from the mansion.  There is a solid wood fence that surreounds the mansion and the stable area.  The fence is six feet high.  There are a number of dark places behind the stables.  There is also a gate leading from the stables to the main street, although this gate is much more visible.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 1, 2006)

Venial head toward he stable, but without rushing, just as a decided boy who had a job to do, showing a but of fear to make the guard thinks his threat was successfull.

Once inside the stable, if there is no one, he will quickly search for something that could help him to climb the fence.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 2, 2006)

The stablemaster looks up as Venial enters.  There are two young stable boys working with him.  The stable boys are busy raking out the stables and changing over the hay for bedding.  The stable master is shifting horses around to the empty stalls while they work.  One of the boys looks at Venial and then immediately puts his head down to start working.  The other boy looks at Venial and nods in a friendly manner.  As the stablehand looks toward the boy, he shouts in an all business manner, "What do you need, led?  The master of the house send you out this late?"

Within the stables there are all kinds of ropes.  Many of them have a lasso end permanently tied at one end - probably used for training and breaking new horses.  There are several sets of bits and bridles along the wall.  The majority of them look to be parts of matched sets but near where the stablemaster is working with his aides there is what seems to be a mishmash of leather harnesses and bridles.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 2, 2006)

As he enter the stable, he smiles and nods at the kids who seems to know the errand boy. He appraoch the stablemaster.

_I must not compromise Eranielle._

"Garang is asking to have an horse ready at the first light of the day." Venial tells the man.

_Too much people, I won't be able to takea rope without attarcting useless attention. Maybe I can just climb the wall... or I could run throught the gate..._


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2006)

The boy who had continued to look towards Venial smiles and puts his head down to go back to work shoveling straw and hay around.

The stablemaster looks a bit confused.  "Garang plans to go out alone?"  He stops and scratches his forehead as he thinks.  "Odd, normally he doesn't leave without Taran at his side.  Perhaps he meant horses ready for both?"


----------



## Velmont (Nov 4, 2006)

"Maybe... he wasn't looking happy, so I didn't dare to make him repeat." replies Venial, looking thoughfull, as if he tried to remember teh details of Garang's order. As if he didn't found anything more to say, he shrugs, he turns heel as if he was about to go, but Venial sight quickly look around, to see if there is another exit than the one he had taken to enter the stable.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2006)

The stablemaster looks to Venial.  "Well, no matter.  I'll have the boys prep his normal request just in case.  Trouble yourself not over it, boy."

The stables are a typical barn set-up.  There are stalls on each side left and right and a large double door on the other end.  The door appears to be completely closed, however.  That is mst likely the door used when moving more than a single horse in and out of the stables.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 4, 2006)

Venial will start to head toward the door he just arrived. As he go outside, he will try to avoid being spot by the guard and head toward a shadowy area.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I see I won't have one easy...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2006)

The guard leading into the mayor's mansion has closed the door by this time, so Venial has little difficulty slipping past his notice.  The guard seems to have forgotten about Venial already.

The stable has a shadowy stretch to its right, the shadows coming from the roof and stable itself are long across the area.  Many of the shadows even reach to the fence, which is at places as close as 15 feet from the edge of the stables.  Venial is easily able to slip into the darkness.

Once his eyes adjust, he sees little that can help him.  There is a small collection of about three shovels about halfway down the wall.  The shovels smell of manure.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 5, 2006)

Venial look at the stable. _I could use a spell of speed to boost me and do a running jump and climb the fence... that might make sounds, would the guard would spot me._ He looks in direction of the door and then at the windows of the stable, to make sure no one would spot him while doing that manoever. His look then turns at the door. _And if I just slip the main gate?_ He looks how lighted it is. _I could also wait... but as I don't know teh habit of the people around..._ He scans for a sure hiding place, not simple shadows where a patrol could see him. As he see the shovel, he thinks _Or dig a tunnel?_ He smiles at that last idea, knowing it would be stupid. "If that guard is too botehrsome, I can also put him to sleep." Venial is  happy to have studied the magic. Basic spells, but how they can come usefull.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Many questions, but I prefred to ask in IC instead of OOC, but a brief description fo teh court where I am, or maybe even a map if you are willing could help me a bit.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 5, 2006)

[Sblock=Map]


```
|----/\----------------|
M |                      |
A |                      |
N |                      |
S /       |----------|   |
I |       |S         |   |
O |       | T        |   |
N |       \  A       /   |
  |       |   B      /   |
--|       |    L     |   |
          |     E    |   |
          |----------|   |
             1    2      |
                         |
                         |
-------------------------|
```
1 = Venial's current position
2 = Location of the shovels
/ , \ = doors and gates
- , | = walls

Using north as the top of the screen, Venial has not yet been north or east of the stables, so that is purely speculation on what Venial can assume the layout looks like.  The south of the stables is where Venial is and it is almost entirely in shadows.

The gate to the main city is the double gate in the northmost wall.

That help any?
[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 5, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Pretty clear now.[/SBLOCK]

Venial move along the wall slowly and take a look around the corner, on the eastern side. 

[SBLOCK=If the eastern side is clear]Venial closes his eyes a moment, gathering the image of the spell book he had been studying. Another usefull spell he thought. He summon the magic, whisperiong a few words, making some precise movement and he feels the magic running trhough his legs. Now he felt faster. He places himself at twenty feet of the wall and start to run, but trying to do as less noise as possible and jump, ctaching the edge of the fence. He then try to climb up to see what on the other side, before deciding to climb it completly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 6, 2006)

The eastern side does appear to be empty.  As Venial looks to the eastern side over the fence it appears to be a small pature leading into either a small ring used for breaking horses and a larger pasture for the horses to graze.  The larger pasture appears to have a much simple split rail type fence rather than the solid wood in existance around this stable area.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Oops, my last post seems to have never reach teh server...[/SBLOCK]

_The stable and teh darkness would cover me, let's head that, it will be easier. Do not waste time, before that guard wil remember I should have been back._

Venial decide to head toward the pasture. He will try to stay in teh shadow in case someone would be observing teh pasture and then will slip throught the fence to head toward the city.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 10, 2006)

With the help of the magical boost, Venial is able to make it off of the mayor's property unnoticed as far as he can tell.  Looking at the small town's main street ahead of him it appears that most of the businesses are going to be closing up soon - except the two taverns, of course.  They'll likely stay open much of the evening.

There are a few people milling through the street, but few take notice of a messenger boy seeming to appear out of nowhere.

[Sblock=OOC]Anything in particular Venial is looking for?[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 10, 2006)

The small boy doesn't take much time and finally find an Inn of average quality. Finding an hiding place, Venial use again his magic. Using the same trick he used in front of Eranielle, he takes the appearance of a gnome. He looks like some kind of trader. His clothes are dusty and teh gnome seems tired. He get out of his hiding place, trying to get unotice as much as possible, he just want to blend in the city. He enter the Inn and search for the Innkeeper.

"Good evening. I would like to rent a room for one night, and I would like a hot meal, something small. These iron ration cut all the appetite, but they are so bad in taste that I need something fresh and tasty. Oh, and a small mug of ale and some water."

He find an empty table and sits at the table.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 11, 2006)

The innkeeper nods as Venial approaches, orders, and leeaves.  A few minutes later an elven waiter appears with a small plate of warmed beef and cabbage.  The waiter sets down a mug of ale and a glass of water.  From the size of the plates and mugs, the innkeeper must have told the elf to bring small sized varieties.  The elf reaches into a pocket of an apron and retrieves a small knife and fork as well and sets them down before Venial.

"If you don't mind, sir, I can bring you a booster seat if it might help you enjoy the meal more appropriately.  Here at the _Slippery Noodle_ we prefer that to standing upon the benches if you take no offense."

The elf also reaches into an additional pocket and retreives a key with the number twelve painted on it.  The waiter sets the key beside the mug of ale.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 11, 2006)

"It would be appreciated." Venial takes the mug of ale and take a sip. He takes a piece of his meal and start to eat it slowly before the elf come back. Once he get his booster seat, he will gives four silvers. "Thank, is it enough for the meal?" Once it is paid, he will then start to eat it, quickly without not too much, more like a very hungry men. He will try to finish his meal in fifteen minutes. once that done, he put his hand one his belly and then strentch his harm and yawn. He takes the key and walk up to his room, where he will lock the room and close and lock the windows shutter and take some sleep.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 11, 2006)

The waiter nods at the money.  "Aye, that is enough.  If you'd rather give me a gold instead it would cover your meal tonight, your stay, and breakfast in the morning.  If not you can pay the difference in the morning."

Venial is able to finish his meal just barely in the amount of time and manages to slip out before the waiter can return and ask if there is anything else.  Inside the room, Venial is lucky to find that there is only a single window and with the use of a chair is able to secure it and the door.

The morning comes quickly as Venial is able to sleep through the night uninterrupted.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 11, 2006)

"Fine." He pockets the silvers and hand a gold piece before eating his meals.

He go to his room and blocks the door. _That way, I'll be able to wake up if I have been followed. Tomorrow, I'll leave the city. I'll need some clothing. My magic will not hold the roads, and I don't want to be recognize if they have sent patrols on my trace. I don't think it will be too much travelling under a disguise._

Passing a good night, Venial prepare himself. Just before leaving his room, he cast again his spell to take the appearance of the gnome. He go to teh common room and asks teh Innkeeper. "I have a good day of walk, if you can just pack me a few fresh things for my breakfast, I'll eat it later. Thanks."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 12, 2006)

The innkeeper nods.  "It'll be but a moment sir."

He leaves for a bit and returns with a small sack that contains two cinamon rolls.  In truth, it is well more than Venial could eat.  The innkeeper doesn't seem to be concerned about it.  "Have a good day, sir.  Stay with us when you visit again."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 12, 2006)

"Thank you." tells Venial. He exits the Inn and form there, he doesn't waste time, he heads out of teh town, but he search on his way for a shop of clothing, where he could buy ready to take outfits or clothing.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 13, 2006)

Venial is able to head out of town fairly easily and without drawing much notice.  He doesn't see any sign that the mayor has tightened security around the town.

Unfortunately, the town of Devil's hand only has slightly over 400 residents - not counting the surrounding farms.  Venial finds no clothing shops in town.  It is likely that the majority of clothing is either hand made or at the least fabric is purchased in the larger cities - perhaps even Stalagmite itself.

The road connecting Devil's hand and Stalagmite is about 15 miles in length.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 13, 2006)

_Such beautifull clothes... it's just too sad to do that._ thinks Venial. He takes his father's dagger and start to cut and rip his courtier's clothing so they looks like rags, putting muds and dirt on it, using his backpack to looks like a poor humpback wanderer. He will travel like that up to Stalagmite, trying to stay away from most encounter.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 18, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]No,  haven't forgotten about the game!  Busy couple of days.  I'll post a longer update tomorrow morning.  My wife needs the computer tonight.[/Sblock]

Venial is able to make the journey without drawing much attention.  Most of the traffic seems to be merchants and people headed into and out of the area for work.  Many look like typical lumberjacks and harvesters.

[Sblock=OOC]I'll post an introductory post to Stalagmite tomorrow when I can do it justice![/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]No problem, I understand.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 19, 2006)

As Venial approaches Stalagmite he can see the town from several miles off.  The large city wall surrounding the entire city is the most obvious marker.  The wall is made of solid field stone and blends well with the surrounding landscape.  What makes it visible is not so much the color but rather the unbroken expanse of the wall across the horizon.

The city itself is slightly over 28,000 inhabitants and boasts to be the second largest city in Enigmatica.  The only city larger is the capitol of Tongra, Eberdeen, under the rule of King Rupert.  Eberdeen boasts an incredible 34,000 inhabitants.  The city of Stalagmite is incredibly proud of its ability to sustain such a population successfully.

As is the case with most major cities in the nation of Enigmatica - at least those with city walls - there are four main gates into the city.  Each of the gates matches precisely with the four cardinal directions: North, East, South, and West.  

Venial knows that above the East Gate a one foot diamter focusing lens rests upon an iron stand.  The lens is designed to catch the sun's rays from the moment of dawn on the summer solstice.  The focused rays of the sun travel about 20 feet to where a two foot torch rests upon another iron stand.  The focused rays easily ignite the torch within a minute of dawn.  In this manner the people of Stalagmite (and thus the people of Fenneress) know when they are living the longest day of the year.  They also know that from this day on the days will get progressively shorter.

Over the West Gate a similar set of iron stands is aranged on a different height.  These iron stands are intended to catch the closing rays of the sun as the sun descends on the winter solstice.  In this manner the people know when the days will be getting longer and the winter should begin to ease.

The city of Stalagmite lives up to its name.  The city sprawls across much of a valley, enabling most of the city to be short buildings.  There are two buildings that rise up together side by side.  The Baron's Palace area encompasses both of these buildings.  Neither of these tall buildings belong to the Baron, however.  One of the buildings is the large stone steeple of the largest temple in the land - the temple devoted to Altua, Heironeous, and Moradin.  The other building is exactly equal in height to the temple steeple.  This building belongs to what the people commonly call the Baron's wizardry college.  Of course it is not a school, but it is a large collection of magical minds.

Within the walls of this town most anything desired in the land can be purchased for the right price.  To purchase something one must merely be able to find to right palm to place a few coin within to get information about where to purchase the item.

As Venial approaches the gates of the city they are open as he might expect.  This deep within Fenneress there would be little cause to keep the gates closed during the day.  The gates are manned by guards, but the guards seem to be on crowd control than interrogation.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 19, 2006)

Feeling now out of danger, Venial relax and walks toward the gate. It is one thing to kill a spy in his house, it is another thing to kill an inhabitant in another city. The effect wouldn't be the same and teh mayor wouldn't have much reason to do it, as anyway, Venial hadn't found much.

He take a glance behind him, making sure no one have been following him on the road. Venial now tries to thinks how he will reach the baron.

_I need to contact him, but if I could surprise the spy in the baron's surrounding, it would be better._

Venial starts to remind down who could have been aware he was sent as a spy. He will have to be cautious toward these persons.

Venial's feet lead him to the large gate, entering as most traveller's do, in search of an Inn to relax. A good night will allow him to attack his problem, the road have been long.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Just out of curiosity, I had assumed that with Venial taking up a semi-permanent job with the baron that he would have an apartment rented at the least.  If you want to go with that, cool.  If not, we can go via the route of the inn.  In either case, I should ask where you see Venial's alchemist lab located?

I won't progress the plot until I've gotten a reply - especially to the inn/apartment question.  Easier to wait a day than have to go back and edit![/Sblock]

[Sblock=List of potential scoundrels within the Baron's employ]

_Mahrdarr Beck_ - Dwarven sentry who often is sent to the Fenneress-Quehalost mountains to gain updates on the happenings of the evil within Quehalost.  Mahrdarr commonly takes a stance of jealousy to Venial's known missions as he aspires to be more than a mere sentry.

_Rufus 'Six-digits' Jackson_ - Short human male so named because each hand has a genetic deformity: he has five fingers and a thumb.  Rufus is an ornory man, the years of treatment as a six-fingered freak has caused him to be cautious of others.  He makes few friends, and even less people desire to be his friend.  His disposition makes him a naturally cautious second assistant to the Baron's national defense officer.  He has no know grudge against Venial, but he has certainly never gone out of his way to make Venial welcome, either.

_Tressie Toptuft_ - Slender female halfling priestess (I.E. spy) of Olidammara.  Tressie and Venial have more than once clashed on official duties.  Their allegiance to the same Baron is well known between both of them, but that does not keep Tressie from distrusting Venial's absolute loyalty.  Of course, being a follower of Olidammarra also means that she is a casual worshipper of Lyris, Zuoken, and Xan Yae.  This last diety stresses an importance upon stealth and secrets.  Tressie's main claim to fame is getting the job done - questionable ethics aside.

_Pohk Naratte_ - An emotional Maenad ... even considering other Maenads.  Pohk is not so much a member of the Baron's company as he is a hired associate.  Pohk deals with alchemy and designing weapons that utilize his alchemical poisons among other items.  Pohk has always been pleasant with Venial in public dealings, but the tension between them is obvious to both Venial and Pohk.  It is unlikely that others are aware of the tension between them.

[Sblock=OOC]A short list that comes to mind for Venial.  If you would like a longer list, Venial can try to concentrate once he has settled and no longer moving through the town.[/Sblock]

[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2006)

Venial receives no major indication that anyone is taking interest in him as he enters the large gate.  The guards give him a passing glance, but show no interest in him other than his noticeably small size.

[Sblock=OOC]Small characters are infact more rare than medium sized characters.  This doesn't mean they are mistreated or picked on, but people - especially those whose job it is to watch people - often at least make a mental note of a small sized character.  This is neither a good thing nor a bad thing.  It doesn't mean people notice Venial more, it just means that when he goes by the guards likely think, "Huh, that guy's short."  But they don't put more thought to it than that.[/Sblock]

He can easily make it to his apartment.  He can smell the odd fumes from the _Ascerbic Spider_ (small alchemical shop) next door.  The smell is that of mixing chemicals - a smell Venial should not be unfamiliar with himself.  Others around him complain, but they are less accustomed to the benefits that come from such smells.  Besides, the odd smell does add to the cheaper price for the apartment.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 24, 2006)

He enters his appartment and lock the door behind him. It is more an habit than a safety, as being disturb when he is working on some alchemical items can be dangerous for him, or simply for the house. How many fires had been starts by some apprentice who wasn't caring... but hehadn't the luck of his master, his laboratory is in a wooden room, not a stony one. Anyway, how many time he had been working on some item that are not well seen. He always had prefer to work alone.

He removes his clothing... _All ripped, dirty, I could always keep them in case I would need again to disguise into a beggar. Too bad I had to use my courtier clothings. I could always put that on my fee._ thinks Venial. Shooking his head, he put it on his bed and come to take his chest were he puts his clothing. _Oops, all is in Elk River._

He takes some water and quickly wash his face and hands before removing his scroll case from his backpack. He writes down a letter to his uncle.



			
				Letter said:
			
		

> Hi uncle,
> 
> I am back home. My trip back to Stalagmite was fine and without trouble. You can send my chests to my home. I hope to see you soon on the next hunt.
> 
> The Hunter of Stalagmite




Venial knew nothing woudl look suspect with this letter, but his uncle would understand that he had failed his mission and he was back and safe to Stalagmite. He thought his uncle would be surprise to recieve that letter so soon. But now he should have his chests in a few day and restarts his work until his next assignement. He quickly put back his vest and pants and go to the posting office so they can deliver the letter with the first rider that head to Elk River.

On his way to the post his mind wander between the people who had come to his mind. _Who could be the spy? Tressie? No, she knows I respect Olidarama and by my acts, I follow her, even if I don't have her faith. I could hadly see her doing that for some follower of Vecna... except if she is hiding her faith of the darks god behind the faith of Olidarama.... but teh godess wouldn't allow that.

Pohk? I don't think the tension would be so high, and he has all the advanatge to keep me away. When I am here, I do direct competition with him in alchemy, but when I am on mission, the Baron cannot use my talents. But I was suppose to die and dead, I cannot come back at all...

Six-digits? He his not very friendly, but I cannot see why he would do such harm to teh Baron reputation.

Mahrdarr? He would be the one who would have the easiest time to meet Jairal without the Baron knowing. It is part of his mission to leave the city and goes in that direction. A stop in Devil's Hand wouldn't be hard. And if I died, he will surely be a possible replacement to me. Unlikely, but he might thinks his skilsl are better than they are. It would worth to start investigating on him first, but I will not let the other possibilities on the side._

[SBLOCK=OOC]I took time ot answers, but I give more stock in those case  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 25, 2006)

[Sblock]


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> I took time ot answers, but I give more stock in those case




Not entirely sure what exactly you mean here.  Care to explain a bit?

Are you saying that you want Venial to take more time to think up possibilities?[/Sblock]

Venial makes it to a messenger service that he has used before to send letters back home.  They seem to be a trustworthy business and has never failed him in the past.

Upon receiving the letter the office manager replies, "It'll be 1 gold to take it to Elk River, sir.  Will there be a reply message or something to pick up?  If so, it will be another 1 gold paid in advance - unless the person to whom this is being sent will pay the gold on their end.  In which case, the messenger will only bring back anything you might desire if he or she is so paid at that end of the journey."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 2, 2006)

"No, there won't be any reply." 

_Using a messenger to carry my chest, plan to see him trigger the wards. At least, all have been plan before I left, uncle will know who will eb able to carry it without havng him looking what inside._

Venial hands the gold piece and the letter. He then leave the post office and goes to the market to find some unripped clothing. He won't try to replace is rags by anotehr courtier's set, but a servant outfit could be what he need to reach the Baron without attracting more attention than he needed.

_First, contact the Baron and then see what to do to find that spy. Better not being spotted near the Baron for now._

[SBLOCK=OOC]Update to my equipement:
- Removed 1 gp
- Changed Courtier's outfit for Rags
- Add an entry fo rthe jewels that fit with the courtier outfit[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 2, 2006)

Venial is able to find several pieces of clothing that will fit his bill.  Most of them are in earth tones, and the merchants babble on about how browns, blues, and greens are really the best colors because they can hide the stains best anyway.  All in all, he can find what he's looking for for a silver piece per outfit.

[Sblock=OOC]Going to do anything before trying to enter into the Baron's estate?[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Dec 4, 2006)

Venial heads back to his home with his new clothes and quickly changes and wash his face and hands before going to see the Baron. Being the supper time, there will be a lot of circulation and he will most likely be able to blend in the servants movement. He will just need to be in line of sight and use his magic to whispers him a message of warning before trying to set a meeting with him.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 4, 2006)

As Venial approaches the estate he sees a familiar sight before him.

[Sblock=IC Background Information]
As with most rulers, their estate is protected round the clock.  As with most important rulers, there are always poor, downtrodden folk who flock to the ruler's residence in the hope that even in a small glimpse of the Baron they might be able to catch his attention and their luck might change.  The security is designed to keep these patrons at a safe distance.

There are three main entrances into the Baron's estate.All entrances are heavily guarded.  Magical wards and fencing run between the the guard posts, preventing most types of travel onto the Baron's estate except through the protected gates.  The three gates are known as the Entrance, the Platform, and the Gate.  

The Entrance is so named because it is ornate.  When important figures come to see the Baron and are expected they enter with all the Baron's pomp and circumstance through the Entrance.  When the Baron leaves his estate on official business it is always through the Entrance.

The Platform is where merchants come and go.  Of course, these merchants either come when beckoned or are on a regular goods delivery schedule.  The guards either know the merchants well and allow access or allow merchants who have a special summons to enter.  The Platform gives direct access to the Baron's personal storage warehouse and seldom do merchants in this area ever even get close to the Baron.  They deal with the Baron's staff through this entrance.

The Gate is the servant's entrance.  This entrance is also quite heavily guarded and all servants who come and go are inspected closely every time they approach the gate from either side.  As a result, many of the Baron's servants simply choose to live within the Baron's estate even though their accomodations are typically less extravagent than what they could afford in the city.  Those who desire the freedom of living on their own understand that they consent to a search when they come and go.

At this point I'll give you some choices.  You don't need to ask for permission to choose one, just pick which one sounds the most appropriate to how Venial would enter the compound.  It is unlikely that Venial has anything written from the Baron given his line of work.  The Baron would not want anything that would trace back to him personally.  However, Venial could know a password which would allow him public admittance through the Entrance.  Part of his personna could tap into his alchemical background and he could be a familiar and accepted merchant who is allowed through the Platform.  He could also gain admittance through the Gate - although for the sake of maintaining his disguise he would have to allow the search to avoid attention being drawn to him as being special.

Feel free to pick one of the above options or run with any of those ideas and come up with something more to what you think fits Venial and we'll role=play it from where Venial meets the guards at whichever entrance he is accustomed to using.[/Sblock]

As usual, there seems to be a particularily heavy crowd around the Entrance, although the well trained guards have little difficulty keeping the crowd away from standing directly in front of the gates.  Looking to the Entrance there is a feeling of calm and security in spite of the gathered crowd.  The other entrances are not in Venial's view quite yet, although he can certain head for one of those should he desire.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 6, 2006)

When Venial see the Entrance, he remember the only time he entered the estate by that door. It was before he got employed by the Baron, when he was simply an helper for his uncle. He was wondering why the Baron had asked him to come. Generally, the Baron didn't ask for any one in particular. His uncle used to send his second. He had never expected to recieve this offer. The offer that finally got him in the situation of yesterday. But he was aware of the risk when he accepted the job.

It wasn't the time to use the emrchant entrence. He used to come that way only to deliver a written message. He use to send some tindertwigs to the Baron once in a while. It was a nice way to pratice his skills, provide the Baron with some cheap ressources, as he gives them at teh cost to produce it, and also was perfect to pass a writtent message when needed. And with a small trap in it, someone unaware would most likely burned the pack ebfore he even know there was a meesage hidden in the box. That was normal for a tindertwig box if badly manipulated, and it bring enough attention that the person who want ot intercept the message needed to steal the box, which was a bit harder.

But he needed to see the Baron itself, so he will need to pass by the servant gate, as he is use to do. Officialy, he was an helper at the different hunting ground, even if he knew that many rumors was now running on him. After many years of work under the Baron, people who was always near to him could be hardly fooled. but his status had officially never changed. But today, officialy, he was supposed to be in Elk River, not Stalagmite. For most, he would only be out of town for the Baron's service, and to a few persons, he was at Devil's Hand. He needed for the moment to let the people think that...

_...or do I want? If I show up in front of everyone, I could have the first reaction of everyone. Someone might have a reaction that would allow me to have a clue on who was knowing I was at Devil's Hand and that i should be coming back. But that mean teh news of my coming must not be spread among the servant. I hope the Wall will be there._

The Wall was one of the rare guards Venial was trusting. Today, he had doubt, but if he had to choose, he would rather fall on the Wall than any other guards at the Gate. The Wall is an aster who is working almost every day at the Gate. He was one of the best to detect hidden object on a person. Because both was an Aster, they had a good relation between each other, and the Baron had taken care of giving him some advantages to let pass more easily a few people who needed discretion. He knew how to keep his mouth shut. And he always have doubt he would be an informant to anyone except the Baron. It is that kind of discretion he needed.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 6, 2006)

Making his way around to the back, noticed by only a few people on the street who don't really seem to care about him,Venial is able to bring the Gate into view.  As to be expected during the evening meal all the servants would be inside preparing, serving,and cleaning up from the meal.  The Gate was empty - except for the guards.  Venial would have to approach closer than this before seeing if the Wall was there or not.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 7, 2006)

Venial looks at the gate, but he is unable to identify anyone from here. He decides that being not recognize is teh most important thing for now. Using his magical skill, he complete his disguise as a simple servant, taking the appearance of someone he has see leaving, and thinking he wouldn't come back for the night. He would pretext to simply having forgotten something and that he would be back in soon. If the Wall was there, he could tell him teh truth to be sure he wouldn't be annoyed.

Once this precaution done, he head toward the Gate.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 7, 2006)

As Venial approaches the Gate, Venial notices three guards standing around talking to one another.  They spot Venial and one of the guards approaches.  Venial's friend, the Wall, is there, but it is a large muscular dwarf who comes over to the gate seeming to recognize Venial - or rather Venial's disguise.

"Bertrand!  You've come back so soon?  Don't tell me you forgot something.  If you're not home for supper soon your wife will have your head!"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 8, 2006)

"Don't remind me. But I forget to complete a task that I had to interrupt. I have the choice to have my wife tonight on my back, or the butler tomorrow. And if I lose my job, I will have my wife all the day on my back..." tells Bertrand.

Bertrand walk naturally toward the Gate, with some haste and talking to to the dwarf, passing next to him. Not really looking where he is going, he stops and turns back in front the Wall and nods and await for a quick inspection as he truns his attention back to the dwarf. "That distraction will cost me a gift to my wife." As the Wall is about to start his inspection Bertrand put into the Wall view his hand. On the hand is the ring of Venial's mother. The Wall knew about the ring, being one of teh two object that is a sure way to identify Venial when under a disguise, that and his father's dagger. Seeing it one someone else would mean either Venial is dead, or he is disguised. Venial trust the Wall would come to the good conclusion and will avoid to make any comment if he find something suspect.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 8, 2006)

The Wall nods and says to the dwarf, "Don't worry Trubard.  I'll check out Bertrand tonight. You get the next one."  The wall turns to Bertrand and says, "I can't possible imagine what a stablehand would need from the butler, but I can sure empathize with holding down the job.  I'd advise you to make haste.  Now don't let us keep you any more."

The Wall does a decent search of Venial, but from Venial's perspective the Wall is simply putting his fingers on him without feeling Venial closely.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 8, 2006)

"Well, I could explain you, but I must hurry, or I will need to repeat all that to my wife, and I just want to go back home." tells Bertrand, with a smiles that tells he is half-joking and half worried by his wife reaction. As soon as the Wall finish to seacrh him, Bertrand go toward the stable.

As soon as he is out of sight of the Gate, he go toward the main buidling and go toward the large room, where the Baron generally eat, in hope he will not disrupt his habit tonight... but Venial knew that he would need more than then luck that time. His job havn't helped him to make many trusted friend in this place, and now that he was aware of a spy, he would need to pass through the second wall, the one created by the bodygards. Even if it was unlikely, they were among the possible spy.

All he needed, it was a way to approach the Baron for the night. If he cover was blown by tomorrow morning, it didn't matter that much, most likely he would have made his first reappearance, but he needed to contact the Baron and speak to him alone if possible.

It is then he had an idea. I just need to approach the Baron. Bertrand wife would be sick and Bertrand would like to have the Baron's blessing. He would also ask to kiss his hand. It would be there he would show his mother's ring and put a small message in the hand of the Baron. 

Venial find a place where he knows he can hide for a moment and hide his backpack. He put his father's dagger in it, as he know most likely a bodyguard could search him if he had to approach the Baron like that. He take a small paper and write on it a small message.



			
				Message said:
			
		

> Bad news. Meet at the stables. Alone if possible.




The only signature is a small eyes, printed with the help of his signet ring. The message ask teh Baron to be alone if possible. He could request it, or it would be too much like a trap, but he had to ask, as teh bodyguards wasn't safe for that news. After hiding his backpack somewhere sure, with only his clothes, his small paper hidden and his ring at his hand, he heads toward the large room where the Baron generally take his supper.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2006)

Venial (Bertrand) receives several strange looks from the staff inside, but nobody seems to question him.  As he approaches the Baron's dining area he can see that the main entrance is guarded by Joffrey as it normally is.  Joffrey takes his business seriously, which is good for a guard.  He's never shown any personal dislike of Venial in the past, however.

He spots Venial (as Bertrand) coming down the hall.  He knows better than to ask one's business unless approached, but he keeps an eye on the one dressed as a stablehand.

Venial would also know that there is an entrance into the dining hall through the kitchen, but that would likely mean passing through another set of guards.  The kitchen guards are usually much more stern and less forgiving as they have to watch not only who is cooking but also who is serving.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 9, 2006)

Bertrand appraoch teh guard. As he come next to him, he asks, with an obvious heistation, as if he was breaking the law in asking that, and with a bit of a desesperate tone that let guess he is foing that on some last resort. "I know the Lord is eating, but could I go and speak to him? It is very important."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2006)

The guard looks down to Venial, "Is the Baron expeting you?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 9, 2006)

Bertrand looks at Joffrey and after a second of silence. "Yes... yes. He is expecting me." he tells.

_Joeffrey is alone, if he has a doubt, he will see with teh baron if he is expecting me, I'll have the chance to be in ear reach of the Baron... after that, it will be easy._

Thinks Venial, hoping he has been just enough convincing so the doubt enter the guard mind.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2006)

The guard replies, "Wait here while I interrupt him.  And who may I say is calling, sir?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 10, 2006)

"Bertrand" tells Venial. As he looks Jeoffrey entering the room, Bertrand will wait spying on the reaction of teh Baron. If it seems he won't recieve him, Bertrand will quickly enter he tells aloud to the Baron.

"My Lord, I am sorry to interrupt you, but would you dare to give one minute to a servant who's loyalty have been running his his family blood like hunting in yours."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trying to use bluff to hide a message in another. He tries to identify himself to the Baron, using a variation of the first compliment he has told him, when he was hunting at Elk Water five years ago.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2006)

The guard spins and draws his sword quickly and positions himself between Venial and the mayor.  From along the walls that Venial was unable to see through the narrow crack in the door, four more guards pull out there swords and quickly form a barrier between the Baron and Venial.

A tense moment of silence ensues before the Baron speaks.  "Calm down your dogs, Sergeant."  He steps through the line of guards and presents himself before Venial and takes a close look at him.  His expression reveals that he doesn't recognize Venial and seems to be searching for some kind of explanation of the events.

He speaks as he overlooks Venial inquisitively.  "I've no idea why a stablehand would need to interrupt my dinner, but I'm not about to punish one of my own servants as if he was a prisoner.  Sergeant, if he is willing take him and a second guard to my chambers and wait for me there.  Say nothing to him until I arrive and do not let him speak either.  I will finish my dinner in a civilized fashion."

The head guard looks down upon Venial and scowls.  "Will you go willingly, stablehand?"  There is a definate condescending tone inthe guard's voice.  The rest of the guards look as though they desire to stow their weapons but are waiting for Venial to make the next move.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2006)

Bertrand node silently, looking like if he had been found guilty of something really bad.

_Just don't take too much time... or I'll need ot repeat my spell and that might be tricky if the guards stay in the same room than me._

Bertrand follow the guards to the Baron chamber and will advise what is better to do there to keep is disguise in effect.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Is teh Baron starting his dessert?  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Hehe. You got somewhat lucky.  I decided to roll 3d20 to represent how much time is left in the meal.  [About one of the few times you want to root for a 1 on a d20!  Here's the following rolls: 1, 3, 13.  So, 17 minutes later the Baron arrives.]  Unfortunately, with a duration of 10 minutes/level ... 

I'll let you figure out what Venial is going to do.[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]So the Baron do not arrive before the spell expire (or at least, 5 minutes before teh spell expire, which would be the time where Venial would start to think to renew his spell. What the Baron's room looks like, do the guard stay inside the room to watch over Bertrand or outside? Maybe just roleplay the waiting and I'll be able to figure that all.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC] Yes, unfortunately the defeat position of the guard will be to stay in the room to keep watch.  I'm not intentionally trying to be difficult... [/Sblock]

The guards take Venial (Bertrand) to the Baron's office and both guards join him inside the room.  "Well, now.  Here we wait.  You had best hope nothing happens to the Baron while he's finishing his meal now that some of his guard are no longer in the room.  And this had better be important."

The Baron's office has a large oak desk, well tall and big enough for Venial to comfortably rest under the cut-out portion for the legs.  There is a high-backed oak framed chair with leather cushions currently pushed so that the seat part is under the desk.  The desk has file drawers on both the right and the left of the chair.

The walls are lined with fancy paneling and pictures depicting the major historical moments of Fenneress.  There is also a significant map upon the wall opposite the desk with Fenneress upon it and the land divided.  in each section of the land there are large names printed.  Some in black, some in red.  For example, the Baron's name is in black.  The name over the city of Trappersdale happens to be in red.  There are smaller names within each geographic division and some of these are in black and red as well.

Between the map on the wall and the desk there is a large rectangular oak table with 16 chairs.  (2 at the ends and 7 down each side).  The table is the same height as the desk.  All in all, the room is nearly 40 feet long and almost 20 feet wide.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2006)

Bertrand, since he is in the room, seems to have difficulty to stay quiet. He seems to always need to move. At first, it might looks like he just wanted to pass his nervosity into walking around, but quicly, it become obvious he need to satsify some natural needs. As Venial calculate there a bit more than five minutes left before his spell expire, he turns to one of the guards.

"Hmmm... heuu... can I just ask one thing?" Bertrand tells with an hesitation, knowing he wasn't suppose to speak to anyone, not even the guards.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2006)

The captain of the guard merely looks to Venial and raises an eyebrow without saying a word.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 19, 2006)

"All that... make me nervous... and... can I have a chamber pot?" asks Bertrand, his face becoming red as he feels shamefull to not be able to control his stress.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2006)

The guard turns and scowls at the small man before him.  "I find it highly unlikely that you suddenly have to go when locked up with us.  You should have thought of that beforehand."  He gives a wry smile.  "If you have to go, pick an area that is not carpeted and stone floor.  It'll be easier to clean up.  And perhaps the Baron will still see you favorably if you put some thought into the act - unlike interrupting his dinner."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Damned...    Ok, let's try something   [/SBLOCK]

Bertrand does answers, he seems just sad of his position and start to looks around. After finding a place in the room where the guards would not be able to see more than his head, he unties his legging. He awaits a moment and look at the guards. Bertrand doesn't dare to asks but seems distrub by teh guards presence and obviously seems to be unconfortable. After a moment, he tells to himself. "Useless... I cannot do it while I am watch." As Betrand is about to take up his legging he lose his balance and fall head first on the desk and fall on the ground, where he dissapear a moment form the guards sight. Betrands starts to curse and swear, but his speech seems hinder by the hit his mouth made with the desk.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Here what Venial tries. He fakes a fall that should hurt heavily his face. That way, he can curse something not very intelligible. As he swears and curses, he try to hide in that speach the verbal component of his spell. As he has fall out of sight, he can do his somatic compnent without being seen. He cast Disguise spell, but that time, Bertrand will look wounded and will be missing a teeth...  Now I just hope these two guards will have no pity so they won't hurry on Venial, and they have no clue of what a spell can be. That would have been a good moment to cast a Silent spell...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 21, 2006)

The guards sneer towards Venial, but do not move.  As he falls, smacks his head, and begins cursing the guards continue in their sour mood and do not leave the door.  "Don't move until he stops cursing.  Last thing I need to see is someone in the Baron's office with their pant down.  Besides, if he did actually go on the floor, there'll be consequences that'll hurt more than the table.  They have racks in the prison downtown for offenses like that."

It would seem that neither of the guards is coming to Venial's aid.  The upside is that neither particularily cared what Venial said or did.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 23, 2006)

_You won't have this pleasure... like if I would do such thing in the Baron's room... and it really hurt... my nose is bleeding a bit. Bah, it will be more convincing. That was low from me, but I just cast a spell in there face and they saw nothing. Lucky it wasn't a sleep spell or a rune, or they would be in real trouble. Now, I hope Bertrand will not suffer from the reputation I just made him._ thinks Venial.

As Betrand stands up, his nose is slowly bleeding and his face is red from the bruise. He looks at the guards and his face become all red of shame. He unties his pants.

"I cannot in front of someone..." he just say before moving back to were he was waiting and starts to wait again. venial hopes the Baron will not delay his arrival. Venial starts to count the time again and will start to think of something in twenty more minutes.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2006)

Fortunately, Venial need not worry about another excuse (unless he wishes to keep the disguise up in the meeting with the Baron).  On schedule (17 minutes from when Venial interrupted the Baron's dinner) the Baron arrives.

"Well now, my dinner is done and I have time for a bit of business.  Sit, stablehand.  Tell me of the problem that was so important that my dinner needed to be interrupted and these guards had to escort you here."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 24, 2006)

"I hope you will forgive me, sir, for my actions of tonight." Tells Bertrand, who kneel in front of the Baron. He put his hands together to pleed his forgiveness. As he do so, he makes sure to put in sight the ring of his mother. Again, he was hoping that would be enough to make himself identified.

"I am sorry sir. If I could have done otherwise, I would, but the trouble that strike me can only be solved by your highness. But again, a poison have strike my life like the one that strike yours three years ago. If I knew the antidote of my problem, I would have solved it without your intervention. But it isn't the case." Bertrand looks at the two guards a moment, as he hesitates. "It is hard to tell..."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Venial tries to make himself identified by the ring. He also refers to his adventure three years ago, when he was in mission for the Baron and he had report the poison made by his master, the wizard he was spying. Finally, he hopes the Baron will understand that he would prefers to be in private, without the guards, even if he doubt they would be the mole, he suspects they would not hold there tongue long enough that the true mole could learn the true meaning of Bertrand demeanor, which brought enough attention like that.

Transmitting a message should be a Bluff roll. With +11 (+13 as the Baron is human), I hope that time he will be able to make himself understand.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2006)

The Baron seems to notice the ring without the hidden messages, although they certainly don't hurt, either.  Once Venial is finished speaking the Baron grips Venial's hands and says, "Indeed.  Well, I am confident your problems will find a proper solution."

He looks to the captain of his guard and says, "Captain, dismiss your guard back to his post and then take a position at the table.  I believe that you may be needed to assist the young ... stablehand."

The guard only waits for a gesture from his captain before leaving the room.  The captain of the guard ensures that the door is securely shut before sitting at the table behind where Venial is kneeling.  He wears a bit of a confused expression but dares not initiate the conversation.

The Baron begins, "A cunning plan, friend.  My captain is safe and needs to be briefed.  Why don't you tell me what you have come to say?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 24, 2006)

"Thank you." on that, Venial dismiss his spell. "No need of that anymore. Anyway, it would have expired soon. If I am here, you might understand my mission didn't happen as expected. Jairal havn't welcome me as expected, asking me to wait a moment. I put that welcome on a power trip that Jairal could pay himself in face of the emessary that visit him. But when I arrived to my room, the welcoming party was there. a few assassins. They expected me to get poison on the door knob, but I am familiar enough with poison now that I quickly saw it and avoid it. The assassin tried to jump on me and I barely escaped. To be honest, I never though I would see again Stalagmite for a moment, but an helpful hand took me, litteraly, to safety." Venial take a pause before continuing. He decide to keep secret for now the name of his help. "That help get me escape, but before leaving, I had the time to gather some information. Jairal, Garang, his steward, and some other of his men are following the cult of Vecna. I heard Garang discussing and even if he didn't openly told it, he never denied the accussation of his cult to Vecna. Jairal was planning to kill me and show the spy I was to the people, to get you ambarass. So I escaped, making sure I wasn't followed and I come here. The reason I gave me so much trouble to contact you directly rather by teh usual way, it is because the only way I could be discovered before I arrive was that he had someone that informed him. My lord, it seems there is a mole around you that is an ear for Jairal and Vecna."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2006)

The captain smirks as the spell vanishes.  The Baron leans back in the chair behind his desk as Venial takes in the story.  Once it is done, the Baron turns to the captain.  "Of course you and I will need to come up with a plan clearing Bertrand's name.  Now that you and I are in on this little one's game, that should not be difficult."  The captain nods.

The Baroan addresses Venial.  "In truth I was expecting you.  I have my own moles in Jairal's organization and I ehard of the botched assassination attempt.  Of course that scoundrel isn't saying anything openly except that the Steward was dismissed and sent back to Barghost for refusing to follow proper etiquette.  Of course nobody believes him, but it is a likely excuse.  I am glad that you are safe. although it will need to be a bit of time before I send you out on another mission."

He pauses and leans back in his chair.  There is a deep look in his eyes.  "Only one person knows of your existance then?  If that is true then you did well in escaping and covering your tracks.  That will make it easier to unseat him from power."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 24, 2006)

"Only one person know how I escaped and knows some of my skills. And only one person outside that room knows that I am inside your estate. The Wall will stay silent as usual. All the others thinks it is Bertrand." confirm Venial.

"I was thinking you'll need to uncover the mole. I have some idea who it can be, but I have just impression and nothing worthy of telling about now. But I might have an idea to uncover him. You could control some leak of information. Give some misinformation to some person. Depending on which version reach Jairal's ears, you'll know from where it come from."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 25, 2006)

The Baron smiles.  "Indeed, that might work - assuming that there is only one mole.  If there were more than one mole, it could only expose that I know his secret.  Besides, I have been looking for a reason to support a new vassal anyway.  This will give me enough reason to ensure that the people lose faith in him."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2007)

[SBLOCk=OOC]Sorry, with Christmas time, I forgot that i didn't replied...[/SBLOCK]

"The important thing is to give complementary informations. Not only you might have a good way to find more than one mole, but it would also prevent Jairal to see the trap, as he won't have information that contredict each other. That would put doubt into his mind." suggests Venial.

"You seems to have an idea on the way to find the mole. Do you need my help in it?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 4, 2007)

To Venial's first comment the Baron replies, "An interesting theory, do you have any suggestions as to the information I could plant since you were so close to him?"

To the second he adds, "I could use your help, but it would likely only put you further in danger.  You have fulfilled your obligation to me enough."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2007)

"I have an idea, not the best, but you could apply it in another way. Let's say you hae something to carry from or to the border. Something of value for some follower of Vecna, maybe some kind of artefact found on the demon land. You decide to carry it in a coach well guarded. To not attract too much attention on a single coach, you have, let's say, 6 coach that take 6 differents road. You take 6 possible moles, and tells them that they will have to take care of one of the lure coach. You don't tells which on is the good, only that the others will stop at a certain point. Now, depeding on which coach is attacked and where, you can see who is your mole. If a coach is not attacked, most likely it is because the repsonsible have spoken. Also, where is attacked the others coach will tell you who have spoken.

Surely, the artefact doesn't exist at all, or if it really exists, it is carried by a seventh coach, which one you have given to one person you trust." suggests Venial.

"Also, I am at your service. Wathever you choose for me, I'll follow. I am not affraid of danger, I have many ressources in my sleeves to avoid it or get out of it. But if you want to keep me on the side for teh moment, I'll understand too, you do not need to have all your card into play at all time."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 4, 2007)

The Baron replies, "Let me think on that plan.  I believe it may have merit.  Do you have any perceptions from your time spent in the camp of the enemy as to who the mole may be?  If so, I would ask you to take the next few days and generate a likely list.  I will do the same with the captain of my guard.  Shall we meet in two days time?  Would that give you enough time to do your own investigation?"


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2007)

"Yes, it should give me enough time to figure some possible mole. For what Jairal seeks, except another spy to kill and expose, I can't tell. I was more concerned to not get caught, for but my life and your honor, than to figure a way to trap him. But the person who saved me might know more. If we need to know, I might be able to find the information if I am given the time, as approaching her will not be easy if I don't want to be seen." replies Venial.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 5, 2007)

"Very well, take two days and report back to me.  I'll leave it up to you if you desire to seek the one who saved you.  I would ask the person's name so as to reward them, but my guess is that would only endanger them."  

"You should realize, of course, that a disguise this elaborate will not be needed to approach me once you make it know that you are in town.  Your normal routine will do, preferably not at my dinner hour, too?"  The Baron smiles playfully as if to tease but not imply that he had been offended.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 6, 2007)

"For the reward, there might be a way. I'll have to contact that person if I ever go near the Quehalost Mountains in the next month. For now, I have no reason to go there, but if I am free, I might repay my debt. But for now, there is a mole and I'll concentrate on that." replies Venial.

"I'll go. But if you prefer, I can disturb you during your bath." he adds on the same amusing tone, being not serious on that last matter.

He cast his last disguise spells his mental energy allow him and head toward the exit, going back to his house... As he leave the room, he wonders if the guard at the door have heard of Bertrand actions.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 6, 2007)

Bertrand is able to get out of the mansion unhindered, especially since he is nearly escorted by the captain of the guard.  The captain does not walk with a posture of watchfulness, rather he walks as if he is protective of Venial and desires him to have an easy exit out of the mansion now that his business is complete.  None of the door guards bother Venial on his way out of the mansion.

Once he leaves the Baron's complex, Venial is able to get to his apartment (or some other destination).

[Sblock=OOC]Where to next?[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 10, 2007)

Venial heads back to his appartement, where he decide to take some rest before attacking the next day, that should carry his lot of trouble.

As he awaken, he sees the sun barely showing his nose over the house on the other side other street. He sits down and starts to think again at the possible mole and what he could do.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Venial will start by taking time to list all the person that could have some kind fo interest in either having him kill or seeing the Baron weaken, can he be inside or outside the Baron surrounding.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 10, 2007)

[Sblock=Other names]In addition to the people found in This Post, Venial is able to come up with a few more outside the Baron's service who often align themselves against the Baron for various reasons:

_Terrence Newburg_ - Human of significant importance within the city of Stalagmite.  He serves on the city's council and has often joke about how the city would work better on an officially elected board of directors as opposed to a Baronry.  In fact, he has gone so far as to suggest that if Stalagmite could be done successfully that all of Fenneress could one day have people elected - rather than born - into leadership.

_Aeleaen Thourissaal_ - Vocal elf concerning the problems of Quehalost.  She has no royal connections or official office, but she does seem to know important information regarding the efforts of the military regarding its attempts to hold back the evil dwelling within Quehalost.  Her official stance is that the Baron and the other lords of the land should be doing more to productively purge Quehalost rather than simply use the mountains to keep the evil in check.  She typically passes this information along to officials in Stalagmite through public meetings that are advertised well in advance.

_Boch Drackthor_ - Hobgoblin leader of what has become known as the Underleague.  The land of Enigmatica is much a blended land.  No longer do races live live in divided communities.  Most races blend together in the cities and surrounding suburbs.  Of course, this has begun to be true of creatures like hobgoblins, goblins, orcs, and even a few enterprising gnolls.  Granted, these traditionally more evil denizens have not unanimously embraced civilized life and their wild relatives can still be quite evil.  But the Underleague is an organization created to ensure that the Baron is aware of any crimes against minority races (traditionally evil goblinkin, gnolls, orcs and their kin, etc).  Some of the crimes are from pure racism, some of the crimes are because those desiring civilization don't always make the right choices and get what they deserve.  Either way, the Underleague makes sure that the Baron is aware when these newest converts to civilization find themselves abused.

_Eidon von Stallitz_ - The Baron's half-brother through his mother.  Nearly a decade after the Baron was born, the aron's mother was attacked and raped.  Eidon is the offspring of that crime.  Another decade and a half later, the Baron's father was assassinated, putting the current Baron in position of authority.  There are some who claim that the assassination was an inside job in an attempt to put te current Baron into power.  There are others who claim that the assassination attempt was botched and it really was an attempt to eliminate all but Eidon so that he could rule.  In any case, tension has grown between the Baron and Eidon over leadership, even though technically Eidon has no genetic link to the prior Baron.  The tension has grown so intense that Eidon has officially changed his last name in protest.

Those two lists should keep you busy for a while....

[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 16, 2007)

Venial write down each of the name on teh paper and look at them. He then write down all the reason why there name have appeared on the list. "Ok, Eidon seems the obvious choice, a bit too much, and even if he want to lead this country, it doesn't mean he want Vecna to be at his side..." Venial write down next to his name _Too obvious_

He then look at another name "Aeleaen have no reason to join force with Vecna, he should i opposite keep away all the evil of this land, the one inside first then the one on teh otehr side of the mountain." Venial write down _Unlikely_

He then look at Tressie. "If she respect her god, she should help me, or at least, not hinder me and just wait for me to get into my own problem." Venial adds a note. _Bound to her faith?_

"Mahrdarr... now that is one that have the opportunity to meet Jairal himself and have a motivation to get me kill.... to take my place. Could he really allied himself to Vecna? Yes, he might." Venial takes his inkpen and adds _Desesperate_

"Rufus. If he would have give me to Jairal, most likely it would be ebcause he would think I was a mole, but that would have hurt too much the Baron..." Venial adds to his notes: _Unlikely_

"Boch... ok, he doesn't like much teh Baron, but they have some cooperation. I think he don't have an interest to get rid of teh Baron until eh is sure to have better.... it is not Eidon who will be better" Venial adds: _Unlikely_

"Finally: Pohk. Jealous, nit sure why, he is teh better alchemist, I'm a second grade, but I'm better than him in too many things and he got scared.... but now to tells he would do that." _Jealous_

"Terrence... would he really have acted? It wouldn't be his kind." _Big speaker, little doer?_

"That's all for now. Ok, let's see."



> Most likely: Mahrdarr Beck
> Likely:  Eidon von Stallitz, Terrence Newburg
> Unlikely: Pohk Naratte, Tressie Toptuft, Aeleaen Thourissaal
> Most unlikely: Rufus 'Six-digits' Jackson, Boch Drackthor




"Ok, let's start by finding where was Mahrdarr these last times, then I'll investigate the others. Let's just hope my intuition is good." tells Venial. He then bring the parchemin he has taken note on over the candle and look at it burning. Once no trace of what he has written is left elsewhere then in his head, he heads outside. He will first need to make his official appearance, and in place where he will eb abel to see teh recation fo some of his suspect. He now thinks where he coudl do that and what reason will bring him there.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 17, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]What sort of insight are you expecting from me?  Is there information you need before acting?

I'm not trying to be silly or obtuse in asking the question, I just don't want to say too much ... but at the same time I know that since it is a homebrew involving people that you don't know (although Venial would) I know I need to fill in some details.  What details are you looking for ... and I'll see if its in the DM's perrogative to give them out...[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Venial want two thing, first, doing his first public appearance since he returned, and he want to do that infront of some of the people he has put on his list. If there is some occasion for him to met one, or vene better, more than one of them, eh will try to present themselves to them to see there reaction.

For Mahrdarr Beck, he will just try to learn where he was in the last weeks. Venial thinks that if he is the traitor, most liekly he would deliver himself the messages as his job allow him to travel a lot. If he has gone between teh time teh mission was given and his appearnce in Jairal's mansion, he will do a nice suspoect.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 17, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]As far as a public appearance, most of the people who would care about Venial (or even know him enough to know that he was out of town) would be in the Baron's employ.  Anyone else in the town who would know him would be through any dealings that he had personally.  Simply running through his normal daily routines would probably be as public as he need get.  It isn't like most of city likely even knows Venial exists.

As far as meeting many of the people together in one venue, that is largely unlikely unless it happens by circumstance.  The best way to check with that would be to go to their offices (for those officials who have offices), go to their station (for those in the Baron's employ who have posts {or commanding officers who are in town}), or their businesses (for those outside of the Baron's employ but who do business with the Baron).
[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Ok, in that case, Venial will head to teh castle by his 'usual' mean, in other word, same door than teh day before, but not disguised. He will ask an audience to the Baron for the next day, officially for a report. After that, he will start to investigate on Mahrdarr Beck, trying to bring the less attention possible on him.[/SBLOCK]

Venial take his clothes and grabs his things. He puts the dagger of his father at his belt and the ring of his mother in a chain around his neck. Once prepared, he head toward the Baron's mansion, and that time, as himself.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 18, 2007)

Venial is able to receive entrance to the Baron's estate without much hassle at all.  The Wall is not on duty this time, but the guards do not hold him back any the less.  Venial is not escorted to the Baron's office.  The guard at the entrance into the actual building exlains, "I'm sure you know the way, sir.  Please stay to the designated areas."

Once inside the building, Venial is free to roam the official areas of the Baron's estate.  The official offices would include the members of the Baron's cabinet: military affairs, national defense, religion, economics, council relations, ambassadorial affairs, legal counsel, and a few other minor offices.  Of course, each of these offices has a secretary that would be happy to greet Venial if he should be in need of their services.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Is Mahrdarr Beck working under one of these office? Also, what my character know about the religion office? Who is leading it? What are they hadnling exactly? I am thinking I could gather a bit more information on Vecna...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 22, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]Sorry about the delay.  Your questions were valid enough that I wanted a bit of time to thoroughly think out an answer that handles what you are looking for.  Plus, it was a busy weekend and I wanted to get to a point where I had the time to make a good post.

*Information requested:*

1. Mardahr Beck would likely fall under the office of national defence as far as Venial would know.  It is possible that if he were involved in agressive tactics into Quehalost that he could fall under the office of the military.  The more likely place to start - given Venial's knowledge of Beck - would be the office of national defense.

2. The Chairperson over the office of national defense is a woman who goes by the name Terelinda Raih [Last name pronounced like Rye, the bread].  Not much is generally known about her except that she is in that office because she seems to have an unusual knack for knowing necessary information about the defense of the country before it becomes necessary to need it.  In other words, the country is well defended because she has always known where to bolster the defense before a threat becomes too real.

3. The office of religion would likely not be working favorably with any of the followers of so blatantly evil dieties.  The Baron and his office much more commonly support the good deities and this means that the followers of evil deities oten see themselves at odds with the Baron and his cabinet.  The office might know information about Vecna and that particular deitiy's followers ... but it would be information gleaned out of opposition rather than cooperation.

4. The Chairperson over the office of religion is a man called Derik Balan.  Although he hates the term, his fierce devotion to a broad pantheon of good deities has earned him the nickname of "His Eminence."  He is known to be a fair man, although clearly responds more favorably to those who see religion his way.

5. The office of religion typically handles anything from handling religious uprisings, religious conflicts, working to defeat the plots of evil deities, handling the very rare visits from celestial emmisaries (And by very rare I mean only a few times a millenium), organizing religious relief efforts to the needy, and things along these lines.

Anything else?  I have ben vague in some areas because Venial would have only basic knowledge as a citizen.  Deeper knowledge could be gained through further questioning, of course.[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]One last thing, what is my official standing in the surroudning of the Baron. I mean if I go to, let's say, the religion office, would they know that I am a spy for the Baron (I hope not, if I am a spy is common knowledge, it is not a good thing  ), or I'll be considered as one of the hunters of the Baron (after all, it is how he introduce me in his surroudning, as my background describe it). Just to be sure that if I decide to show up and ask question about Vecna, I won't be put automatically on teh heretic list (well, that is a bit extrem, but you see the picture).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 23, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]Venial is not known to be a spy except by the Baron and only the most high level personal guards.  It wouldn't suit the Baron's reputation much if it was commonly known he uses spies.  Of course, everyone knows that spies are a necessity in politics.  But nobody wants to really know for sure who is the spy (or who are the spies).  So that much you can be assured of.

As for walking into an office and requesting info on Vecna ... it'll depend on how Venial handles it.  If he goes in and says something like "Don't tell anyone I was here asking, but what do you know about any potential cults of Vecna in the area ...." He'll likely be looked on suspiciously.  If, however, Venial can put a good reason as to why the question is legitimate without making himself sound like a potential cultist ... then he'd be more likely to get further without drawing suspicion.

[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]One last question, what Venial knows about Vecna?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 23, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]  <--- @ one more question. 

Given Venial's lack of knowledge: Religion .... Venial knows only basic stuff.  He knows that followers are more likely to steal babies than hand them lollipops.  [I.E. they're evil dudes.]  He knows that they like to dwell in the realms of secrets, information, and magic ... but how much and to what extent would be lost to him.  Venial would also be able to make a faint connection between Vecna and all those darn *dagger*-weilding assassins in the room below the chapel. 

[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2007)

Venial heads toward the religion's office. He enters the rooms ans scans the place, a bit shy. As he see the secretary, he walks toward her. "Sorry. Is it possible to disturb you for a moment. I would like to have some information. I'm coming from a third person's who can come to the capital... and he would like to enter in contact with the minister of the religion. Is he here?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 30, 2007)

The secretary replies, "The mnister is here, but a very busy person.  What is the nature of your need?  Perhaps we needn't bother the minister."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2007)

"I come from in the name of a friend, master of the guild of Mistrola. His work is preventing him to come here, and he would prefer discretion about this matter, but I think his position worth to disturb the minister for a quick moment, so he can listen to his request. If the minister judge it isn't to his level to answer his request, I can always come back to you." tells Venial, with firm convinction that his deeds need discretion as it is highly important.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 30, 2007)

The woman looks to Venial and replies, "Very good, sir.  The chairperson that you seek is in a meeting.  Do you desire to give me a time when you wish to return so that I may tell the chairperson to expect you or will you wait?  It may be a matter of hours, though.  I will warn you."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2007)

"I can come back later. Start of the afternoon, do you think he will be there?" asks Venial.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 1, 2007)

The secretary smiles.  "I will check with the chairperson's schedule and arrange to meet immediately after the lunch hour.  I'm sorry, though.  I didn't catch your name and the name of the person that you are representing?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2007)

"My name is Venial, and the name of the one I represent is in a missive I carry and must show only to the chairperson. I hope it won't delay much my meeting. As I told, all I ask is five minutes to present myself and after that, I'll leave if the chairperson seems not worthy to answer my friend." tells Venial.

[SBLOCK=OOC]If all is correct with the secretery, he will leave and find a quiet place to write down that missive. It will be a missive written by Ardak asking to listen the carrier request.

Venial will take the information problem that cost his parent's lives to turn that to his advanatge. As most of teh things he will tells are true, if teh chairperson does some quick verification afterward, he shouldn't suspect much and as he won't speak about Jairal, his mole might not hear about his investigation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 1, 2007)

The secretary pauses and writes down the information.  "I will slip this note to the chairperson as soon as I have a chance.  We will be expecting you for at least a short visit this afternoon."

[Sblock=OOC]Everything you suggest is fine.  Anything more to do before returning in the afternoon?[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Maybe, I need to think about it, I want to maximize my time, but I'll answer you Monday, when I'll be back from my week-end, where I give a show at Toronto.

Just a question, how many hour I would have before meeting teh chaiperson? Minus the time I use to produce the missive.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 5, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]If Venial wants to do a poor job on the manuscript, at most 2 1/2 hours after completing the work.

For a good job, 2 hours.

For an excellent job, 1 hour.
[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2007)

Venial find a quiet place and start to work. He takes his time and try to remember all the small details he had seen on the different official appers of Ardak when he was with him. He respect the dwarf and the best thing to honor him is to make sure he never know Venial's had use his name to help himself, even if he doubt teh dwarf would be angry at him if he knew the situation. The dwarf himself had been victim of treachery inside his guild.

After making up for all details, he make sure the ink dry enough that it wouldn't look too fresh and then put it into safety in one of his inner pocket. For the remaining hour he mingle with teh people of the mansion and starts to talk with them. The conversation always finish by turning around Terrence Newburg, as Venial tries to learn what happen in Stalagmite these last month, and more precisely, who Terrence Newburg had been seen with and what he has been claiming lately and what he ahs done.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Venial try to do an excellent job and then start a gather information on Terrence Newburg. He will surely need to interrupt his gossip and news fiding to meet teh chairperson.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 6, 2007)

In the course of time after making the letter, Venial is able to legitimately speak to two employees of the Baron's estate on the subject.  Both of these employees seem to be of a fairly insignificant rank, although the second is a secretary of one of the chairperson's  (He didn't say which one).

[Sblock=Snippets]Rather than RP out the whole of the conversations, here are a couple of the snippets that Venial gleaned.

From the first, a middle aged seemingly human female: "Don't like the man, myself.  He thinks that he's bigger and more powerful than his is.  He's a braggart, and often a liar, too.  Ultimately, though, what he proposes is to put his own people in power and put all of us out of jobs.  The gods all know that if he was to succeed in his plan to become the elected official that all those in the Baron's estate would be out of work.  And not a one of us would get hired by Newburg, of course.  Some of us have mouths to feed, you know?"

From the second, a young well dressed male: "Officially, I don't know the man.  From what I hear around the office and around town, I think he plays with a stacked deck, if you know what I mean.  I don't think the deck that he plays with has very many cards under the value of 5, but I bet he's got more aces in the deck than four.  In fact, if I can continue the analogy, I wouldn't be surprised if his deck actually contains about 60 cards and the extras are all aces, too.  All that I know is that I'd not want to get into a war against him.  And I think that while he boasts a lot, his power base is not overstated."

That is about all that Venial can get out of the conversations before it is time to go meet the chairperson of religion.[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Feb 7, 2007)

Venial head back to teh religion office with his missive in his pocket. _Things doesn't seem to go too good in the direction of Newburg. He seems some kind of power hungry, but that doesn't mean he is teh one who want to get rid of me or put the Baron in a bad situation to the point of helping follower of Vecna... I should also consider it could have been a coincidence that I was sent in the hand of Vecna followers, that that would eb most unliekly. The one who warned Jairal would probably know that he is not clear._

He finally reach the office and gently knock at the door before he enter and look for the secretary. "Hi, I came back to see the chairperson."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 8, 2007)

The woman nods her head and smiles.  "Yes, I told the chairperson that you wanted to see them.  They agree to spare about five minutes of there day, although if your need is legitimate he might be able to spare more and put off his later appointments.  Will you wait while I go and tell him you are here?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2007)

"Sure" Venial wait a moment as the secretary go announce him. As he wait, he gather his thought.

_Be as true as possible, it will only help to make it believable. The Figther's Guild have been infiltrated and Ardak want to learn more about Vecna as he think on of teh infiltrator have link with the cult. only thing he isn't sure, it is where is situated the head of teh cult. being on teh border, it could easily be on either side of it. He just want to investigate and need help, nothing more. He doens't blame Fereness, as he is not even sure it could come from here, but he want to keep open all door for the moment. Why he has chosen me, because I work here for the Baron, so I could easily make this visit. Also, he help me and know he can trust me because my parents died because of them... a few little white lies, but base on many truth. They should be open to it._


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 9, 2007)

The woman returns with the chairperson, who speaks.  He is an averagely tall man, but wears a full length robe with the insignia of both St. Cuthbert and the Baron.  Of course, St. Cuthbert's insignia is above the insignia marking service to the Baron.  "Well, I am a busy man, and I hope for your sake the same can be said for you.  Come into my office and tell me of this need that is so secret that my own secretary could not know of it."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 9, 2007)

Venial hands him the missive and await a minute so he can read it.



> Venial Bayleef, the carrier of this missive has been trusted to some delicate mission by myself. I trust him and I ask the reader of this message to listen to him as he would have listen to myself.
> 
> Ardak Steelsun
> Head of the Figther Guild of Mistrolla




As the Eminence raise his eyes, Venial quickly tells the reason he is there.

"Thank you to listen to me, chairman Balan. If I am here it is of some trouble in the figther's guild. A few years ago, Master Steelsun have discovered that his guild had been infiltrated. He has things under control for now, but new information have come to him. It seems that an infiltrator was a cultist of Vecna. 

Mistrola, as you know, is a border town, but faith have no border. Master's Steelsun influence extend well to the Kingdom of Barghost, but not in Fereness. He has start to do his investigation in Barghost, but he need to see if the cult could be base in Fereness too. Only a matter to keep all possibility open for the moment. He has been a close friends to my parents and so he has trusted me to speak with you to know if you would be willing to help him to fight against the cult of Vecna who is trying to infiltrate his guild.

All he needs for the moment is information about the Vecna in general, and if you are aware of any active cult in Fereness. He is aware that some information might be confidential and will not be offended if you refuse to give him some information you have, but if you decide to share it with him, he will keep it for him. You can trust his silence as you can trust mine, as I wouldn't betray a friend.

And if you still wonder for the reason of so much precaution, it is Master Steelsun want to make sure no word of his investigation could reach any member of the cult of Vecna."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Venial try mianly two things in this speech: Ask all information teh Eminence has on Vecna but also that he can trust that anything he would tell to him would be known to only two persons, Venial and Steelsun, that there goal are true and they both can be trusted.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 9, 2007)

The chairman responds, "Unfortuantely, the cult of Vecna is indeed mysterious and dark.  There is little that happens in Vecna's circle that is know to those outside the circle.  That makes it difficult for us, of course."

"However, it also makes it easier for us.  The fact that they are so secretive means that by definition they are small.  Followers of Vecna fear allowing too many into their midst, because too many people means it gets disproportionately harder to keep any secrets.  For a religion based on secrets, it implies minimalism as well."

"The long and short of what I am telling you is that we are not aware of any substantial cults of Vecna, nor are we monitoring any.  We are sure there are some out there, but they have been keeping to themselves lately.  If you were asking about Hextor, or even Gruumsh we could have a better discussion.  But knowledge about the cults of Vecna are quite limited."

"Please give your master my apologies, but also my confidence that there is little activity of Vecna within our borders.  If there is activity along the border between Barghost and Fenneress, then you can be certain that it small and scope.  That does not make it less dangerous, of course.  But it does mean that your master can narrow the scope of his search."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2007)

"I see. It is good to know that, but at teh same time, it will not be what Master Steelsun would have like to hear, but he will have to do with that. But if we have to search farther there wouldn not be anything in other region of this country, even if it is near the Quehalost border. I know too many dark can come from this part." asks Venial


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 10, 2007)

"As I said, you can find worship of Vecna in many small areas throughout all the lands, but not of them would be so large that they would threaten a country.  From what sounds like is happening in Mistrolla is an isolated incident.  A small group is seeking to infiltrate your master's guild for some reason.  The likelihood of that same group being alrge enough to influence us here is extrwemely small.  The distance is too great and their numbers too small."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 14, 2007)

"So they generally act in small group? How many the typical group might be? And if you have such difficulty to identify them, it is because a group following Vecna prefer to stay hidden and underground or it is because they are  pretty good at infiltration? Any little bit of information that might help master Steelsun would be more than welcome." asks Venial without putting any insistance and keeping all the time a respective attitude toward the Eminence.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 15, 2007)

The chairman replies, "Each group is relatively small, of course.  Some are only a handful.  Usually the largest groups do not count more than 50 or so.  As for infiltration, the followers of Vecna keep their own secrets.  They are definately good at iding.  As to how well they are at infiltrating, they may be experts, they may be no better than you or I."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 22, 2007)

"Thank you, I will not waste more of you time. My friend will much appreciate the time you have been given me." On that he salutes and leave teh chairman.

For the next hours, he will finish his gathering he was doing about Terrence Newburg.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry for teh slow post. I liek th egame, but I have been sick and I didn't had much time to answer all the threads where I am.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 27, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]I understand, although to be honest the slow rate of posting has really hampered my ability to DM the game.  I have honestly lost all the momemtum for the story.  I end up having to reread many of the latest posts just to make a new one.

That takes alot of time and honestly spending about 20-30 minutes for a single post isn't really worth the effort. Not to mention the fact that I've just had an insanely busy week ... hence the lack of logging on.

My honest recommendation is that we close this game.  You seem to be struggling to post and I'm struggling to keep the story moving forward as well as keep the storyline straight in my mind.[/Sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Feb 28, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I understand. I am also taking time to reread everything I consider a clue to make sure I havn't lost something of the picture, but real life have been taking some place this past month and it doesn't seem to relax either, not that it matter for me, but it leave me less time to go on teh net, and my charge in PbP seems maybe a bit too large for me for teh moment.

Thanks for the try. I hope your other games will go better. And maybe we might find ourselves in a futur game.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 3, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]You're certainly welcome.  I enjoyed the game, so don't take anything personally.  It just was too much upkeep in our seemingly both busy lives.

Have a great time gaming on the games you have that are left![/Sblock]


----------

